# Why have you chosen the Sensation over Galaxy S II?



## DominikReber (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi all

I'm looking to get a new phone, and it might be a Galaxy S2 or a HTC Sensation. 
What were your reasons to go for the Sensation instead of the Galaxy S2?

Thanks

Dominik


----------



## dotexe (Sep 2, 2011)

Both devices are very good. Go and test them and then choose. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA App


----------



## gs111 (Sep 2, 2011)

I found the two phones comparable in almost every way, but I liked the way the Sensation felt in my hand.   The GSII is very thin, but also very squared...  the Sensation feels like a worn bar of soap and just fits me nicely.


----------



## mrg02d (Sep 2, 2011)

GSII wasnt available in the USA, and I was ready to upgrade from my stupid MT3G (without the 3.5mm jack!)

Pretty simple.


----------



## The Janitor Mop (Sep 2, 2011)

SGS2 wasn't available in the USA at the time, and I was ready to upgrade from an original Samsung Gravity (yes, one of those crappy free slider phones that existed before Android came into existence). I would have definitely gotten the SGS2 if it was out, and at this point I'm already waiting for a phone that I will consider a complete upgrade from the Sensation (meaning that while I would've gotten a SGS2 from the start if it was out, I won't trade for it once I've already settled for the Sensation because it's not a _complete_ upgrade in the sense that some things like resolution are actually a downgrade). Nexus Prime, maybe something early next year, I don't know. Even though I'm saying these things I'll probably end up actually holding on to the Sensation for at least a year, but I doubt I'll hold on to it for the extent of the whole 2-year contract.


----------



## nrvnqsrxk (Sep 2, 2011)

Screen resolution was the deciding factor for me


----------



## matejm1994 (Sep 2, 2011)

Because screen resolution and better build quality... And it was a little bit cheaper.


----------



## Bastaerd (Sep 2, 2011)

nrvnqsrxk said:


> Screen resolution was the deciding factor for me

Click to collapse



+1
The Sensation has an asynchronous CPU which should sip less power. Also in my opinion the SGSII feels "plastic/cheap".


----------



## moh0 (Sep 2, 2011)

Like others have said, SGSII wasn't available in the US at the time of purchase. I would have definetly chosen the SGSII over the sensation if it was available. But in hindsight, I really like the build quality of the sensation and the qHD screen makes browsing the web such a pleasure. So in the end, I'm glad I got the sensation.


----------



## Axefield (Sep 2, 2011)

I chose Sensation because I believed it would have better CyanogenMod support. But what do I see now, CM, AOSP and MIUI working on SGSII and only crappy alpha builds on Sensation. And don't get me wrong, I really appreciate the efforts of devs working on these builds, but I'm really starting to lose my patience with this. If I could choose again, I would probably choose SGSII.


----------



## rizoh66 (Sep 2, 2011)

Because I was on the @samsung #neveragain bandwagon, and never got off. HTC has a great track record of support their customers, and Samsung... well, it's Samsung. The only think that Samsung has to offer is their super amoled screens. However, when comparing my Vibrant to the Sensation, the Vibrant's colors looks kinda bled out. It was a no-brainer for me.


----------



## jamiee6610 (Sep 2, 2011)

I chose sensation for the following-
* if i wanted an iphone i would have got one! I dont like the look of the sgsii
* i prefer the htc interface, i know it runs slower with this but it still very smooth for me.
* sgsii just felt way too light


----------



## aNYthing24 (Sep 2, 2011)

GSII wasn't available in the US and the Sensation was the closest thing to it.


----------



## Tidbits (Sep 2, 2011)

Its a phone and I felt it was time to upgrade. Am I dissatisfied for not waiting? No... Something better will always come out. In a few months after the release of the GS2 some people will write a similar thread to this in their section. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Zehlek (Sep 2, 2011)

UI was a deciding factor. I love Sense


----------



## john21511 (Sep 2, 2011)

I chose the sensation cause I got it for free.  

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## awake00 (Sep 3, 2011)

I'll be the first to say: tmobile. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA App


----------



## Darnell_Chat_TN (Sep 3, 2011)

Because I'm with T-Mobile USA and could get the Sensation now.  SGS II not yet available.
Because my favorite ROM cook got one  .
Because I really do like Sense 3.0
Because there's plenty of great hacks available and again I'll mention Sense 3.0 because the Sensation can use Sense ROMs, but an SGS II cannot run Sense ROMs 100% perfectly.
Because overall it seems HTC customers are happier.
Because I didn't know HTC would be so lame in their methods for providing an unlocker (name, rank and serial number...) but 3rd party hacks overcome that.  Do to this though, Samsung probably will get my money next buy, not the SGS II, but something later.


----------



## luan87us (Sep 3, 2011)

Because I couldn't get SGII when I upgraded my phone and there was no word of its ETA. I still one more upgrade left on my account so I am probably going to grab teh SGII as well when it available.


----------



## JawjaBill (Sep 3, 2011)

... because my my first android was the Vibrant. Some wounds take time to heal.


----------



## DominikReber (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi all

I'm looking to get a new phone, and it might be a Galaxy S2 or a HTC Sensation. 
What were your reasons to go for the Sensation instead of the Galaxy S2?

Thanks

Dominik


----------



## UlyssesM (Sep 3, 2011)

JawjaBill said:


> ... because my my first android was the Vibrant. Some wounds take time to heal.

Click to collapse



I was about to say the exact same thing! Samsung has really disappointed me in terms of support. I based my decision to buy the Sensation based on:

Crappy battery life with the Vibrant
Crappy support from Samsung
Cheap build feel of the Samsung
HTC Sense in the Sensation


----------



## gustav30 (Sep 3, 2011)

QHD screen.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## galaxys (Sep 3, 2011)

HTC & QHD


----------



## Rhiannon224 (Sep 3, 2011)

Because I had a Samsung Captivate and the build quality felt cheap compared to HTC, TW sucks, laggy, poor customer support, broken gps, I hate AT&T. I will never buy a Samsung phone again, I wouldn't use it if you gave me one for free. I love Sense!

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## nicky041192 (Sep 3, 2011)

Build quality, qhd screen and sense 3.0. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## Mainspring (Sep 3, 2011)

build quality, qhd, sense UI... 

I'd really love to support Samsung but damn... look of the phone, UI, ect all remind me of the Iphone.

Senny is just more original. 

not about to carry around something that looks like a clone of something else.

I really do wish Samsung's design team come up with something new...


----------



## hurrpancakes (Sep 3, 2011)

Coming from a Galaxy S phone (Vibrant), I much prefer the construction of the Sensation, even if there is the stupid wifi issue when you hold the top of the phone 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## nexicon (Sep 3, 2011)

I hate Samsung. And their TouchWiz software was ridiculous. Too much for a hardcore Vanilla android supporter. Also build quality and that its coming from HTC, the first and greatest Nexus builder. Hate Sense though..

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA App


----------



## Chilled26 (Sep 3, 2011)

Because it was $500 cheaper. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using xda premium


----------



## izmenar (Sep 3, 2011)

i chose htc because sgs2 was not in stock when i bought it ,i fought that i will get the sensation sell it later and buy sgs2 but now after 3 weeks i think i will keep it ...

Support from the community i see is slowly getting better and better , i would like to see more ROMS without sense .


----------



## apex84 (Sep 3, 2011)

The higher resolution (I read ebooks quite a lot), the 16:9 aspect ratio is easier to grip and reach around the screen with my thumb, only softkeys for navigating the OS, the design, and the feel of better build quality because the SGS2 didn't feel as solid when holding it.


----------



## dbethers (Sep 3, 2011)

Because it's built good like my hd2 was and my girlfriends vibrant is crap and I like sense


----------



## VisedMonk (Sep 3, 2011)

My 1st little green robot was an EVO. That phone was, and still is, awesome. Seriously. It is too bad that Sprint's service sucks where I live or I would have stayed with that phone a while longer...

Contract up, switched to TMO. Tried the G2x...talk about a phone with problems. Sold the G2x to get a Nexus S...good phone, but never could get used to the plastic, lightweight feel of the phone. Returned it during my return period and got the Sensation.

Having had htc, lg, and Samsung phones, imho, htc is far superior in terms of design and build quality. The GSII looks like an iPhone and you know it will feel like a paper clip in your hand. Also, I've had good experience with htc customer service when I've had a problem. They've always fixed things for me w/ no questions asked.

The Sensation just feels "right" in my hand, both size and weight. Plus, the Sensation has qHD resolution, the GSII is only WVGA on a screen as large or larger (TMO and Sprint, I'm lookin' at you) sense is actually pretty nice once you start to use it, it is easy to de-bloat sense w/ titanium backup, and it reminds me of my EVO, but has better resolution and color palette than the EVO.


----------



## leffep (Sep 3, 2011)

Because i´m more familiar with HTC Sense. I chose Galaxy2 first but after a short time i change back to HTC and this time it was Sensation.


----------



## skywalker1970 (Sep 3, 2011)

Had the original galaxy s. Hated it. Cheap build quality, and the pathetic kiddish touch Wiiz software.  
HTC phones have a much better build and i love sense despite its bugs.
With the fantastic devs we have now, I love my sensation. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using xda premium


----------



## Bruxomor (Sep 3, 2011)

For the HTC Sensation:

1. Build quality, overall design and materials;
2. Screen resolution, 960x540 vs 800x480 and greater color fidelity;
3. Asynchronous CPU;
4. User Interface, Sense 3.0 vs TouchWiz;
5. User support and firmware upgrade.

*Have been using it for 1 month now and I'm really happy with it.


----------



## knickscity (Sep 3, 2011)

Build quality, qHD, and the GSII isn't in the US, plus I don't care for Samsung products.

They're cheaply made to me.


----------



## hassan (Sep 3, 2011)

I had both, I got rid of GS2. 

Kept Sensation

Really good audio through headset.
Batter to hold in my hand.
Qhd screen 16:9 ratio.

Now with Android 2.3.5 lcd colours are really vibrant.

Really happy.


Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using xda premium


----------



## magic_man (Sep 3, 2011)

No sgs2 in US at the time otherwise I would have gone with sgs2. Its display, cpu, gpu, ram crap all over the sensation. I am not a big fan of qcom.


----------



## xtcislove (Sep 3, 2011)

Samsung build plastic phones... i cant live with that 
so

Build Quality
Sense
Screen
and Qualcomm!

Within the next phones a huge amount of DEV´s will leave the SGS2 because there is no much need for developing you can kill TouchWIz and install CM7 etc ok but i always went back to Sense.. what is not possible with the SGS2 .

HTC has the better Software Sense is just great as it is!


----------



## DominikReber (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi all

I'm looking to get a new phone, and it might be a Galaxy S2 or a HTC Sensation. 
What were your reasons to go for the Sensation instead of the Galaxy S2?

Thanks

Dominik


----------



## Qwox (Sep 3, 2011)

I hate plastic, so i bought the one with less of it.


----------



## Curious! (Sep 3, 2011)

I got sensation because :

- it has antenna issues for wi-fi, phone and bluetooth
- it has dust under screen issue
- it has unresponsive touch-screen issue
- it has laggy sense 3.0 issue.

i LOOVEEE my sensation!


----------



## Smartphoner (Sep 3, 2011)

I own best 3 phones in the market right now, the Sensation, SGS II and IP4

i love all actually, i'll keep the IP4 (touch of apple) but i want to keep only one android phone to use, so i have to choose between the 2 beasts : sensation and SGS II, 

to tell u the truth both are awesome and it's really a hard decision to make!!

but i guess i made up my mind on keeping the sensation and selling the SGS II

better build quality and design, better battery life, better UI (sense), better temp.

but surely gonna miss : louder external speaker volume, brighter screen, larger internal storage and slimness!!!!!!!!


----------



## cibomato (Sep 4, 2011)

Maybe SII is a very little bit better from a technical point of view but I totally dislike it's design!


----------



## gf7800 (Sep 4, 2011)

DominikReber said:


> Hi all
> 
> I'm looking to get a new phone, and it might be a Galaxy S2 or a HTC Sensation.
> What were your reasons to go for the Sensation instead of the Galaxy S2?
> ...

Click to collapse



Sense UI


----------



## MMoodyB (Sep 4, 2011)

DominikReber said:


> Hi all
> 
> What were your reasons to go for the Sensation instead of the Galaxy S2?

Click to collapse



I chose the Sensation because it felt heavier in my hand / nicer to hold than the GS2.

And although I'm not a fan of Sense, I.still prefer it to touchwiz.

Posted using the XDA Premium app


----------



## tacklebury87 (Sep 4, 2011)

Better build quality & hate the Samsung UI! 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using xda premium


----------



## g1user101 (Sep 4, 2011)

Sense 3.0. Htc supports its phones more. Feels better.in hand. Less plastic. Feels good build quality. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using xda premium


----------



## mathrania (Sep 4, 2011)

I had a problem with my HTC and had to sell it, but then there were only 2 options for a smartphone...GalaxySII and Sensation... i compared and used my brothers SII a lot, but didnt get impressed by it. The display is brighter on SII but the clarity of qHD is better on sensation 
Plus the UI --- Sense 3.0 is the USP 
Sensation all the way ....


----------



## geoffcorey (Sep 4, 2011)

Because I needed a phone, and I didn't want to wait for the sgs 2 to come to tmo-us and even so, I knew T-Mobile would severely screw it up to make it so nothing from the international would transfer over.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA App


----------



## spokey (Sep 4, 2011)

*Pro SGS 2*

+ good design - personally I go for usability
+ good hardware design
+ plastic, but very *resistant one*
+ gorilla screen indeed - no scratches
+ good UI
+ NO lag
+ no lock, you can change ROM, look etc
+ batery life(is better than HTC - thanks to HTC UI)


----------



## bonesy (Sep 4, 2011)

Because my mum (who is over 50) has the S2,Plus i could never cheat on HTC. We have been together far too long for that


----------



## wr8_utd (Sep 4, 2011)

Chose the Sensation because :

1) Touchwiz sucks.
2) Every Samsung Droid looks pretty much the same and there's barely any difference between the SG2 and any of their cheaper phones in terms of design.
3) Don't trust Samsung


----------



## iftikar666 (Sep 4, 2011)

*Sensation for me*

My reasons were the same as many people on here have said already.

The S2 just felt cheap in my hand - didn't like the sharp edges

The Sensation just felt much better built in my hand

My first android so I had no preconceptions.

I've gone back and had another look at the S2 and am glad I got the HTC, the Stock Samsung UI is just rubbish


----------



## rp-x1 (Sep 4, 2011)

- Build quality (Don't get me wrong, the SGSII is smart, but the case just feels cheap to me)

- Sensation feels more 'at home' in my hand, the SGSII felt bigger, like my HD2 does.

- Screen resolution, makes a lot of difference, and whenever I tend to notice the detail, I find myself smiling!


----------



## austendale9 (Sep 4, 2011)

Because it looks better, and better screen quality..


----------



## Floris-k (Sep 4, 2011)

Samsung vs HTC
Had some Samsung phones and sold them after 3-4 weeks again.
Couldn't get used to the menu's. The overreacting touch buttons cancelling my text messages etc etc... HTC always had a nice HTC Sense.. soeasy, everybody can use it 


Sensation vs. SGS2

Like the HTC design
Dislike the SGS2 plastic feel
Prefer HTC sense above TouchWiz
HTC has better support
Samsung isn't really innovative with phones 

Both have boot loader unlocked, gorilla screen.
So don't they can't be a reason to choose between one of two?


----------



## isdfoa (Sep 4, 2011)

does sensation still have all the lag, overheating, wifi, and touchscreen issues? and is it a deal breaker or no? i was about to choose the incredible s over this, but now i see so many positive comments im confused :/

also, do these problems still exist after the 2.3.4 update?


----------



## naimmkassim (Sep 4, 2011)

isdfoa said:


> does sensation still have all the lag, overheating, wifi, and touchscreen issues? and is it a deal breaker or no? i was about to choose the incredible s over this, but now i see so many positive comments im confused :/
> 
> also, do these problems still exist after the 2.3.4 update?

Click to collapse



I can confirm you all the above issue solve for me after the update. Especially the lag issue on sense ui. Now everthing is smooth!! ^^

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA App


----------



## brusko1972 (Sep 4, 2011)

isdfoa said:


> does sensation still have all the lag, overheating, wifi, and touchscreen issues? and is it a deal breaker or no? i was about to choose the incredible s over this, but now i see so many positive comments im confused :/
> 
> also, do these problems still exist after the 2.3.4 update?

Click to collapse



When I was shopping for a new phone, the store I went to ran out of sensations and she tried to convince me to go for the incredible s for $100 cheaper, I said no! I told her dual core is the way to go for me! Luckily, other stores have it in-stock.
Pay the extra $, go for the sensation.


----------



## DominikReber (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi all

I'm looking to get a new phone, and it might be a Galaxy S2 or a HTC Sensation. 
What were your reasons to go for the Sensation instead of the Galaxy S2?

Thanks

Dominik


----------



## Nightfall983 (Sep 4, 2011)

I chose the sensation because:

I had a vibrant and that was a horrible experience.
I love the design of the sensation hardware.
I had a G1 and that phone was amazing (for its time)
HTC has better customer service
Sensation is sturdier
I've grown to love sense
It doesn't remind me of the Iphone
Little things like flip over phone during call to switch to speaker phone
I love the sense lock screen (easy access to specific apps)
GPS locks faster on the sensation than my vibrant (GPS sucked on vibrant)
After removing bloatware this thing is smooth...


----------



## alyoder (Sep 4, 2011)

Axefield said:


> I chose Sensation because I believed it would have better CyanogenMod support. But what do I see now, CM, AOSP and MIUI working on SGSII and only crappy alpha builds on Sensation. And don't get me wrong, I really appreciate the efforts of devs working on these builds, but I'm really starting to lose my patience with this. If I could choose again, I would probably choose SGSII.

Click to collapse



I also chose the Sensation over the SGSII SPECIFICALLY for better CyanogenMod and MIUI support.  I did a lot of research before buying, and CM7 was saying that support for SGSII was highly unlikely due to having to develop for two or more entirely different hardware platforms by region, while saying that CM7 was primarily developed for HTC model phones. 

So I bought the Sensation.  Now I'm waiting. With nothing happening.  While developing on SGSII platform is taking off.   

Feeling pretty sad right now.


----------



## fishluke (Sep 4, 2011)

Sense.

Build quality and screen resolution are better too I suppose.


----------



## aNYthing24 (Sep 4, 2011)

geoffcorey said:


> Because I needed a phone, and I didn't want to wait for the sgs 2 to come to tmo-us and even so, I knew T-Mobile would severely screw it up to make it so nothing from the international would transfer over.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA App

Click to collapse



That's true in retrospect, but the Vibrant (and the Galaxy S 4G) are probably the closest things to the international version of the Galaxy S.


----------



## farfromovin (Sep 4, 2011)

4G speeds in the US.


----------



## Lafenear (Sep 4, 2011)

Easy one.

Everyone was blabbering on about their SGS II here in Denmark and touting it as the king of all Android phones.

Why I choose the Sensation? Better build quality, feels solid. Also, Sense 3.0 was a big sellingpoint for me.


----------



## barondebxl (Sep 4, 2011)

I also bought the sensation because that's the phone I wanted, even more than the GS2, however I will b getting the t-mobile GS2 when it's released. I like the sensation, but it's not quite what I really want in terms of speed. But the Qhd in my opinion looks fantastic on the sensation, very crisp.


----------



## ajacquet (Sep 5, 2011)

I chose the sensation because:
I had a touch pro, hd and hd2 before...and i think HTC can really do a good work.


----------



## vinnyjr (Sep 5, 2011)

You are asking people who all own the Sensation, ask over on the SG2 section and they will tell you that the SG2 is far superior. I own the Sensation and the Thunderbolt, if I had the choice at the time I would have picked the Thunderbolt and the SG2. The int. memory on the Sensation is just about nothing. After Sense uses up all the int. memory it leaves you with just about nothing. How can you build such a good phone and leave out one of the most important features, int. memory??? I don't know how I let that get by me, I assumed (never assume again)
that with all those great specs int. memory must me also there. Very disappointed over that. Other then that it is a good phone.
I jumped on the Thunderbolt because Verizon was changing their data package and I wanted to get all data for 30 bucks before it was removed. I live in a LTE area with sick data speeds.
I also live in T-Mobile's HSPA+ area and the speeds I get from T-Mobile are very fast also.


----------



## jonosono (Sep 5, 2011)

The Janitor Mop said:


> SGS2 wasn't available in the USA at the time, and I was ready to upgrade from an original Samsung Gravity (yes, one of those crappy free slider phones that existed before Android came into existence). I would have definitely gotten the SGS2 if it was out, and at this point I'm already waiting for a phone that I will consider a complete upgrade from the Sensation (meaning that while I would've gotten a SGS2 from the start if it was out, I won't trade for it once I've already settled for the Sensation because it's not a _complete_ upgrade in the sense that some things like resolution are actually a downgrade). Nexus Prime, maybe something early next year, I don't know. Even though I'm saying these things I'll probably end up actually holding on to the Sensation for at least a year, but I doubt I'll hold on to it for the extent of the whole 2-year contract.

Click to collapse



I agree with nearly everything he said here. 
I had a Samsung Captivate and even though I was waiting on a SGSII, I couldn't pass up RadioShack's free T-Mobile phone deal. Now, I'm just hoping that the Galaxy Note find it's way to T-Mobile.


----------



## ciaphuas (Sep 5, 2011)

moh0 said:


> Like others have said, SGSII wasn't available in the US at the time of purchase. I would have definetly chosen the SGSII over the sensation if it was available. But in hindsight, I really like the build quality of the sensation and the qHD screen makes browsing the web such a pleasure. So in the end, I'm glad I got the sensation.

Click to collapse



second this


----------



## dr.m0x (Sep 5, 2011)

alyoder said:


> I also chose the Sensation over the SGSII SPECIFICALLY for better CyanogenMod and MIUI support.  I did a lot of research before buying, and CM7 was saying that support for SGSII was highly unlikely due to having to develop for two or more entirely different hardware platforms by region, while saying that CM7 was primarily developed for HTC model phones.
> 
> So I bought the Sensation.  Now I'm waiting. With nothing happening.  While developing on SGSII platform is taking off.
> 
> Feeling pretty sad right now.

Click to collapse



Stuff is happening. Just because you aren't seeing updates every day don't mean nothing is happening. 

Personally I got this phone for Cyanogenmod as well and for the larger screen resolution. I also got it for the feel of the phone and because I can live with Sense in the mean time. I cannot stomach Touchwiz in the least.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## bwilliams1 (Sep 5, 2011)

*One simple reason.*

Its not a samsung. I trust HTC way more than Samsung.


----------



## Zeveronian (Sep 5, 2011)

Bought a Samsung (film) camera a long long time ago. It was crap and I haven't bothered with their products since then. And I was happy with my Nexus One so I thought I'd go for the Sensation at least until I find something new!


----------



## -juanito- (Sep 5, 2011)

htc design
Sense 3.0
1.5GHz Dual Core CPU
Adreno 220
qHD Screen


----------



## engwee (Sep 5, 2011)

I made a vid. to compare phones, sgs2 beats sensation in terms of performance in every aspect.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vzwehbGhlkY

I have now both phones but I must decide wich one to keep, so help me out, tell me what's worth it about this phone.
feels better in my hand but the build quality honestly it's not so perfect. 
I have no ideea why it isn't like every other htc phone, unibuild. This back cover doesn't feel so sturdy. It actually makes some squeaky sounds.

I liked the resolution a lot when I first got the phone but s2 with 200 dpi looks just like it.
sense interface is hard to be matched, I like the lockscreen with weather widget a lot, but it's a small thing to keep me with this phone.

so do you guys think performance will get better in time with other roms?
I won't even mention the camera.. :|


----------



## i900frenchaddict (Sep 5, 2011)

I've chosen the Sensation over the GS2 for only one reason:

XDA and its devs dedicated to HTC devices !!!!

I mean, I had an HTC HD2 and was definitly sure HTC would mess around with the official OS and the drivers of the Sensation, like it was for the HD2 that had ****ty 3D drivers + no real multitouch but only pinch-to-zoom, all of this was solved here, at XDAdev, making the HD2 the best smartphone of its generation.

Now the same is happening with the Sensation, finally, yesterday evening and today (thanks to Android revolution HD 3.0.4 + Faux123 kernel v0.1.0), I had better results at Fpse or N64oid than with an overclocked Galaxy S2


----------



## daheufster (Sep 5, 2011)

Axefield said:


> I chose Sensation because I believed it would have better CyanogenMod support. But what do I see now, CM, AOSP and MIUI working on SGSII and only crappy alpha builds on Sensation. And don't get me wrong, I really appreciate the efforts of devs working on these builds, but I'm really starting to lose my patience with this. If I could choose again, I would probably choose SGSII.

Click to collapse



That the SGS2 has different builds (miui, cm7 and aosp) is because samsung gave free SGS2 devices to developers so different versions would come soon availible. This is my wife's SGS2; I have to admit, it is a great phone. I am using a HD2 for now but will switch soon. What the next phone will be i dont know yet. I love sense very much ( how sense gathers all communication per person). For work, this is great but ready all the problems with sensation i am having lots of toughts.. Sensation or SGS2...

Ps, the screen of SGS2 is great...

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## velazkool (Sep 5, 2011)

sensation all the way, it feel very sturdy in your hand and screen resolution is really good, + insertcoin 4.1 with 2.3.5.... everything is running really fast.. and if you want to wait to something better then wait for sammy note


----------



## aNYthing24 (Sep 5, 2011)

daheufster said:


> That the SGS2 has different builds (miui, cm7 and aosp) is because samsung gave free SGS2 devices to developers so different versions would come soon available.

Click to collapse



As far as I know, they only gave a free device to CyanogenMod. T-Mobile did the same thing with the Sensation, it just didn't get any press since it was the carrier and not the manufacture.


----------



## DominikReber (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi all

I'm looking to get a new phone, and it might be a Galaxy S2 or a HTC Sensation. 
What were your reasons to go for the Sensation instead of the Galaxy S2?

Thanks

Dominik


----------



## Thyrus (Sep 6, 2011)

5 reasons

1. Looks - hate this cheap iPhoneish look.
2. Feel - Plastic compared to metal
3. Users - Galaxy S2 users are "one-of-a-kind" here is Europe
4. UI - Sense 3.0 has some value at least, whilst Samsungs UI is simply cheap and iPhone wannabe imho
5. The whole Samsung tools you need to update your phone to flash... totally useless

Is the phone better in certain aspects. Yes. But not enough to offset reasons 1-5


----------



## Jork15xa (Sep 6, 2011)

Simply because i just wanted to upgrade from my HD2 and couldn't way for the SGII.
Anyway, i still don't regret anything. 
Love my Sensation!

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA App


----------



## llontop.m (Sep 6, 2011)

It would be awesome if they could put a super amoled plus with qHD resolution on the sensation ....... =(
I just really hate the poor viewing angles and color washout on the sensation. Other than that I love this phone

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## rawrfische (Sep 6, 2011)

Honestly, if SGS2 was available here when my AT&T contract ended, I would've gotten it without a second thought.

That said, I do enjoy my Sensation.  It does what I need it to do: make/receive phone calls, keep my calendar, surf the internet without flash player restrictions (hate hate hate Apple) and play FPSE.

Emphasis on the FPSE part.  I love reliving my teen years with old PSX RPGs.


----------



## orangekid (Sep 6, 2011)

rawrfische said:


> Honestly, if SGS2 was available here when my AT&T contract ended, I would've gotten it without a second thought.
> 
> That said, I do enjoy my Sensation.  It does what I need it to do: make/receive phone calls, keep my calendar, surf the internet without flash player restrictions (hate hate hate Apple) and play FPSE.
> 
> Emphasis on the FPSE part.  I love reliving my teen years with old PSX RPGs.

Click to collapse



I'm about to get a Sensation, this caught my attention, how smoothly does fpse play on this device?


----------



## Krayol (Sep 6, 2011)

I had the choice of both.  Very comparable.  Changed mind at least 4 times before settling...

1. I had a HTC before (Touch HD) - loved the build quality.

2. The resolution and clarity really impressed. (I tried a friends S2, liked the screen, but not so clear).

3. The S2 felt flimsy.  The Sensation, like a block of steel! 

Very happy with decision, especially after rooting (I lasted 2 weeks), cleaning off the Orange bloat-ware, and especially after sticking the new 1.5GHz Revolution HD ROM on. 

I love my phone; my friend is starting to say things like "it's ok, I'll keep it for a  year".


----------



## rawrfische (Sep 6, 2011)

orangekid said:


> I'm about to get a Sensation, this caught my attention, how smoothly does fpse play on this device?

Click to collapse



I'd say that i900frenchaddict is the person to ask since he seems to test all kinds of games.  I mainly play rpgs on my long train rides to/from work.  Probably not the best benchmark for FPSE performance.

For what it's worth, I've been able to play Tales of Phantasia at a near constant 60 fps with minimal quality compromises in the settings, even while rotating the 3Dish overworld map and during the super laggy swirling battle transition animation.

The custom roms have always been good on Sensation, but kernels that can truly overclock both cores are just starting to take off thanks to faux123.  I'm currently running faux's latest kernel with the latest InsertCoin rom.  Pretty happy with this setup for FPSE. 

But if you're about to get a Sensation, why not wait for Samsung Hercules or HTC Ruby... er Amaze?  They're not too far off.


----------



## bonebeatz1234 (Sep 6, 2011)

Samsung left us all out to dry with the vibrant . So they can keep whatever trash they make from now on. I rather use a flip up 90s phone. There was no upgrades for the vibrant and when they came available they were old cause most of us flashed newer software light years ahead of the ota  they sent out. Plus to put out a phone which was basically a vibrant but had a ffc and 4g support was just a slap in the face. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## alyoder (Sep 6, 2011)

dr.m0x said:


> Stuff is happening. Just because you aren't seeing updates every day don't mean nothing is happening.
> 
> Personally I got this phone for Cyanogenmod as well and for the larger screen resolution. I also got it for the feel of the phone and because I can live with Sense in the mean time. I cannot stomach Touchwiz in the least.
> 
> Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ok hope I didn't offend anyone.  I support cm/miui so much and I wish I could help develop but I'm too damn stupid. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## vdub804 (Sep 7, 2011)

Qhd sense 3.0 htc's build quality is unmatched sensation feels like holding a Heineken sgs2 felt like I was holding one of those cheap universal tv remotes

Sent from my Evo 3D using Tapatalk


----------



## doctorlirio (Sep 7, 2011)

Best advice for someone who is doubting between both phones: just hold both in your hand and use them for a bit, both are great terminals spec-wise, but the feeling when you hold them and use them is completely different. I have a Sensation and could not be happier.


----------



## The Radius Kid (Sep 7, 2011)

Interesting question by the OP.
For me?
I waited five ears to upgrade from my PPC 6600.
I was going to wait and see what came up in the next few months.
I played with the Samsung Galaxy and didn't like the screen -too "cartoonish" for me.
I figured by that the SGS2's screen would probably be the same.
The Sensation had a user replaceable battery - big plus.
Looked at the Atrix.
Nice but.....it's a Motorola.
Naw.
Maybe wait for a new BlackBerry?
I haven't got forever.
A new Apple dual core?
Steve Jobs and his company can rot in Hell for all I care,the phony,litigious clowns.
I decided waiting for the "next big thing" in phones would be a waste of time.
I bought mine from Bell five days before it's official release in July and I haven't looked back.
Other than a few teething bugs,I haven't regretted it.
I bought a PD Air vertical flip case for it and all is well.
It's hard to cram a lot of hardware into a small package like a cell phone,but I think HTC did a pretty decent job,considering what the phone is designed to do.
It would be nice if HTC would let us remove the crapware without voiding the cell carrier's warranty though.


----------



## MatMew (Sep 7, 2011)

Sensation came out first, much love for HTC.


----------



## grlddawkin (Sep 7, 2011)

just my experience but after the vibrant, i just felt htc makes a better phone. gps, reception and software upgrades. i also like sense better than samsungs ui.


----------



## spokey (Sep 23, 2011)

... and weight is the same? ... as a block of steel? 
I prefer to pay for performance, not feeling it comes,
everyone has the choice, some prefer weight pockets


----------



## g1user101 (Sep 23, 2011)

s2 is light. samsung has poor build quality


----------



## anidrin (Sep 23, 2011)

Horrible experience with the old vibrant and my wife's sidekick in terms on rooting and flashing. WTF with all of this Odin talk, I wanna be able to download a rom and flash it with CWM. Easy and simple. Never had any issues build wise with my G1, N1, or MT4G at all. Those are all still going strong. Donated to my younger siblings and they love them as well. 

Sent from my Sensation CM7 using xda premium


----------



## flamechamp (Sep 23, 2011)

the simple reasons why I chose Sensation over a Galaxy S2 are:
- Sense UI vs TouchWiz = SENSE WAY TO GO!
- body = I prefer the curved HTC style rater than the hard-edged Samsung style
- body material = I prefer the 'metal' casing than plastic casing

although I must admit that SGS II has a better screen (SUPER AMOLED PLUS)


----------



## Zehlek (Sep 23, 2011)

Sense UI. Enough said

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Ndokami (Sep 23, 2011)

Sense Ui
Super Awesome Camera 
4.3 QHD screen 

Last but not least i had a upgrade burning a whole in my pocket and the GSII had no release date in sight. it was either i stick with my magic for who knows how long or i Get the super cool sensation that has everything i want besides Stock google Bluetooth stacks and dedicated camera button. 
the answer was easy for me


----------



## DominikReber (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi all

I'm looking to get a new phone, and it might be a Galaxy S2 or a HTC Sensation. 
What were your reasons to go for the Sensation instead of the Galaxy S2?

Thanks

Dominik


----------



## barondebxl (Sep 23, 2011)

I bought the sensation because the GSII wasn't available in the states. Now that its coming for tmobile I will sell my sensation for the GSII. I was disappointed with the sensation.


----------



## SDT (Sep 23, 2011)

I bought the Sensation because
- the SGSII is too light (feels cheap)
- the screen colors of the SGSII make me dizzy
- the menus are virtually unreadable (white letters appear with some pinkish halo)


----------



## joslicx (Sep 23, 2011)

I played with a S2 for a few mins at a local store. I really fail to understand what the fuss is all about!!! It seemed no faster or slower than the Sensation, the screen also, to me, didnt feel all that "out of the world" or something much much much better than the SLCD of Sensation! 

On the other hand, S2 is ugly and very inconvenient to hold in the hand. Its really too thin for my linking. I am happy with my Sensation! Wouldnt trade it for S2.


----------



## adamlayzell69 (Sep 23, 2011)

Zehlek said:


> Sense UI. Enough said
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I totally agree. HTC for life.


Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using xda app


----------



## glensta (Sep 23, 2011)

Only because the gs2 wasn't out in the USA at the time.  I'm still very interested in switching up 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## boulder_boy (Sep 23, 2011)

Pro Sensation all the Way!!

I got mine because:
+ qHD
+ 16.9 aspect ratio
+ Strong & sturdy Build quality (not weightless and cheap knock off feeling like GS2)
+ Aesthetically pleasing (GS2 is skinnier but it still looks like it was hit withan ugly stick)
+ Sense UI (i've rooted and flashed Android Revolution HD - most sense features are the best in the business)
+ 1.5ghz dual core cpu (after rooting) - Sensation was deliberately underclocked


----------



## broedschroed (Sep 23, 2011)

I bought the sensation (after i have compared it with SGSII in my office), because it is really, really fast with CM7 alpha 5 - that's pure fun 

...and because i used a galaxy S before and i used a
HTC TyTN
HTC TouchPro
HTC TouchPro II
HTC Desire
HTC Desire HD
and i know, that HTC implements the user-feedback and tries to make good usability


----------



## Markus700 (Sep 23, 2011)

Because of:

- Better display colors and qHD
- metal case
- sense
- bigger developer community
- Finally, because it´s an HTC


----------



## Gasman2 (Sep 23, 2011)

Style
Build Quality
Galaxy feels / looks cheap

Not much to choose performance and specs wise in real life use.


----------



## SoFaKiNgStOkeD (Sep 23, 2011)

The GS2 is not yet available here in CA, and I own the Vibrant as well, and honestly the Samsung screens all look too blueish to me, it seems real unnatural. Samsung phones seem very cheap and plasticy to me as well. In the end, it's a matter of preference.


----------



## taxus13 (Sep 23, 2011)

I chose the Sensation because of:
- the higher resolution
- the better case

additionally it was a bit cheaper here in gemany.


----------



## kazprotos (Sep 24, 2011)

Because Chelsea are a bunch of wankpots and I'd rather catch ebola than buy a Samsung product when ALL their advertising here involves Drogba, Essien and Kalou.


----------



## ak29 (Sep 24, 2011)

Better build quality
Higher resolution
Fit better in the hand
Sense 3.0
Better email client - samsung didn't have universal inbox and mark all as read
Better browser - samsung didnt have a way to switch to desktop browsing mode
Didn't like side power button
Led notifications
Dedicated search button
Sensation was cheaper


----------



## PaulGiz (Sep 24, 2011)

ak29 said:


> Better build quality
> Higher resolution
> Fit better in the hand
> Sense 3.0
> ...

Click to collapse



All of the above EXCEPT the last -- they were the same price at TMoUS.

I actually went in with the intention of buying the Samsung, but handling it changed my mind.

The upcoming one (Code Hercules) looks nicer, but money doesn't grow on trees. This phone will have to last a while.

P


----------



## dfairlite (Sep 24, 2011)

Build quality and sense UI. Also, the screen seems much more brilliant to me.


----------



## corona10 (Sep 24, 2011)

Price, Screen resolution, screen size. Duo core. Looks. The GS2 wasnt available and havent liked their build quality til the US versions without the big home button in the center. To me the Euro versions and all the versions that have that physical home button in the center was the thing that made me decide against a  GS2. I didnt know the US versions would be without that home button. Now they look more like original designs than that other device.


----------



## triStateMindgate (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm a tmous user/employee at the time the sensation dropped  obviously s2 wasn't available. 

-great build quality on sensation
- high reso is awesome 
- dual led! (Although I could care less)
- its HTC so future support is great, Samsung kinda fails at updating their products. I always had to depend on the great xda community when I had the s1.

Now about the s2 tmous version launching next month... which I will be getting hands down. Only question is if I'm going to sell my sensation or keep both.

- s2 will have a 4.52 inch screen SAMOLED plus
- its gonna run qualcoms SoC instead of samsungs exynos. = (Hspa speeds higher than sensation at up to 42Mb, I don't think you can get more than 14.4 on the sensation)

- 1.5ghz out the box, which is what the sensation is,  don't know why they underclocked it, as if they're apple (**** apple, they can go play in traffic)
- HTC sense if the worst UI out of all. I'd go with touchwiz before sense. I use neither vanilla aosp for me..

Bottom line both are top of the line devices.  What it falls down to is personal preference .....

Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 25, 2011)

*Sensation!*

Leaving aside my loyal obsession for HTC, the design is much superior, not even talking about the inside


----------



## ak29 (Sep 25, 2011)

PaulGiz said:


> All of the above EXCEPT the last -- they were the same price at TMoUS.
> 
> I actually went in with the intention of buying the Samsung, but handling it changed my mind.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I wanted the sensation but thought I would try the samsung too see what all hype was about. With my carrier the sensation was $50 cheaper than the samsung.


----------



## B_A_BARACUS (Sep 25, 2011)

*No question*

Htc is more durable. Just the feel of the two in your hand is clear witch one can take a punch, witch one will not make it till the end of the contract.


----------



## DominikReber (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi all

I'm looking to get a new phone, and it might be a Galaxy S2 or a HTC Sensation. 
What were your reasons to go for the Sensation instead of the Galaxy S2?

Thanks

Dominik


----------



## ak29 (Sep 25, 2011)

Forgot to mention. The sensation has better audio output from headphone jack than the galaxy. I found the galaxy to be flat sounding.


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 25, 2011)

Still not sure... I would like to try SGS 2 sometime, to see if it's really that good 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## serpicoUK (Sep 25, 2011)

i have just got myself the sgs2 but it gets very hot so may send it back and go for this phone.
What is the camera like on the sensation?


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 26, 2011)

I have a Sensation, Nexus S (Samsung) and a Galaxy Tab10.1. I also had a Nexus One previously....I really do prefer the feel of the HTC built products versus the Samsung ones.

Sent from my GT-P7510 using xda premium


----------



## tonnytech (Sep 28, 2011)

althought the samsung is a fast phone to use , samsungs build quality is utter garbage ive had 6 galaxy s2 all with faults some worse then others but the difference in quality between each phone was shocking.

Yes the amold screen is nice but try moving a page in the web browser and watch the trails of the black text , almost makes you feel sick. Anyway im still considering getting a sensation but i can tell you now i will never touch a samsung product again.


----------



## VolanteDB9 (Sep 29, 2011)

ak29 said:


> Forgot to mention. The sensation has better audio output from headphone jack than the galaxy. I found the galaxy to be flat sounding.

Click to collapse



are you sure? i find the audio output with or without phones so lacking on the Sensation...


----------



## ak29 (Sep 29, 2011)

VolanteDB9 said:


> are you sure? i find the audio output with or without phones so lacking on the Sensation...

Click to collapse



Im just comparing the audio quality of the samsung galaxy s2 with the sensation. Ofcourse it may just be my opinion. There are also a number of reviews online claiming the same thing.


----------



## hurleyint2000 (Sep 29, 2011)

Its not out in the US yet =(...not going to jump on it like I did the last Galaxy...I actually like the sensation alot but am more fond of the SAMOLED screen...we'll see how the T-mobile unit stacks up...and too bad no Exynos (sp) processor...I may just wait for the new Quad Core +1 phones that were outed on engadget recently.


----------



## Flippin_Sweet (Sep 29, 2011)

The main reason was that the galaxy s2 is fugly as **** compared to the sensation. And its too light, the s2 could fall out of your pocket and u wouldn't even notice! S2 technically is a better phone, it seems to be becomming the next iPhone.

If your looking for a new phone I'd suggest the Hercules/sg2x looks like it could be a winner!

Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk


----------



## celelivada (Sep 29, 2011)

HTC has the previously stated qHD screen which is perfect for watching video, the camera is great, i my opinion better than the samsungs, but it's my opinion. Love the new sense 3.5 UI, very very smooth with alot of small options which makes the phone more fun. The speed is may be slower than the GS2 but nothing noticable, since everything runs very smooth on the sensation (n64oid, snesoid...)


----------



## alien502 (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm new to this forum. I traded my streak for a sensation. And while I do like the phone, I will be giving it to my wife and getting the gs2 when it comes out on tmobile.


----------



## Jedi2011 (Sep 29, 2011)

I chose the HTC Sensation because of its build quality, and because I knew the CPU could run at 1.5ghz with a custom ROM - ARHD 3.6.1 in this case.  So now I have a better built and faster phone than the GS2, with all the lovely Sense 3.0 eye candy, a much clearer screen, and Beats audio.


----------



## rischi383 (Sep 30, 2011)

I first bought sgs2 n at the same time ma friend bought htc sensation... Wifi signals reception was a major issue so i exchanhed that with htc sensation. But it has a volume prob.. i wish i cud exchange it with sensation xe :-( but its too late...


----------



## aznrick08 (Sep 30, 2011)

i like htc because of built quality. SII is tooo plastic!


----------



## tsekh501 (Sep 30, 2011)

aznrick08 said:


> i like htc because of built quality. SII is tooo plastic!

Click to collapse



Agree. Although the plastic on GSII is much more pleasant than those on the original GS, the Sensation still feels so much better on hand. Furthermore, while I like the brightness, contrast, view angle, and color of the GSII monitor more, qHD is just so much sharper. (I do look forward to the coming wave of 720p monitors!)

I know people keep saying how GS II gets much higher quadrant score and has more memory and stuff. But benchmark means virtually nothing to me. The Sensation is fast enough for me, and honestly for all people who don't look at benchmark. The reason why GSII feels _a lot faster_ as many has claimed, has to do with Samsung putting graphical hardware acceleration support in the TouchWiz UI and browser, so things feel more fluid generally. I have to give Samsung credit for that. But other than that, you won't really find the GSII much faster than the Sensation in other Android apps.


----------



## Ladicx (Oct 1, 2011)

Touchwiz is beans. Looks like a bootleg iPhone. Sense is awesome. Nuff said

Sent from my awesome, rooted, modded HTC Sensation 4G using XDA. Current ROM-Energy Kernel-Bricked

Check out my website/blog Creatorstar.com


----------



## F-Styla (Oct 2, 2011)

For me it was Sense 3.0 and the screen resolution.


----------



## Splder (Oct 2, 2011)

after useing HTC diamond, HTC HD, HTC HD2, especially HD2 i had to go with HTC

likes about sensation
looks better
feels better
built quality
1.5ghz cpu
qHD screen
camera
sense (depending on my mood i will use or not)
i got my sensation cheap

likes about GSII
better contrast
16GB internal memory(app to sdcard)
2mp front camera(but i don't really use font camera)

so that's why i picked Sensation over GSII
i think they are very close to one another and they both have there advantages but i guess you got to pick the one that works for you


----------



## ItsDace (Oct 2, 2011)

Bruxomor said:


> For the HTC Sensation:
> 
> 1. Build quality, overall design and materials;
> 2. Screen resolution, 960x540 vs 800x480 and greater color fidelity;
> ...

Click to collapse



Exactly this

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using xda premium


----------



## barondebxl (Oct 3, 2011)

I literally sold my sensation 3 hours ago and I'm super happy. The phone was a disappointment to me, but thanks to the Android Revolution HD Rom the phone was pretty good. However I like to have a phone right out of the box that pleases me. So I will be purchasing the tmobile GS2 in a couple of weeks and I'm very excited.


----------



## DominikReber (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi all

I'm looking to get a new phone, and it might be a Galaxy S2 or a HTC Sensation. 
What were your reasons to go for the Sensation instead of the Galaxy S2?

Thanks

Dominik


----------



## Mrplennium (Oct 3, 2011)

barondebxl said:


> I literally sold my sensation 3 hours ago and I'm super happy. The phone was a disappointment to me, but thanks to the Android Revolution HD Rom the phone was pretty good. However I like to have a phone right out of the box that pleases me. So I will be purchasing the tmobile GS2 in a couple of weeks and I'm very excited.

Click to collapse



I think I am going to sell my phone as well. I am a bit disappointed with the sensation. How much did you sell it for? And what site did you go on to sell it?


----------



## Sujiero (Oct 3, 2011)

My brother has the SII and I honestly hated how the phone felt in my hands, and I've come from a touch pro 2 and that phone fell in water and mud countless times,  and down a flight of steps and still worked brillantly. The So HTCs solid build quality is what drew me in, and aswell as the phones good looks lol. Speed wise after you rooted and set your phone to 1.5ghz (which is the chips default clocks). It really does well against the samsung plus my battery life is alot better. With my anker batter I get 24+. With low to general use. I bought two for those for days I'm away from home and might have forgotten my charger(which happens alot more than I'd like to admit) 

If people compare both phones and had a chance to really use it I can't see them choosing the samsung. 


Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda premium


----------



## Macklessdaddy (Oct 3, 2011)

I didn't know any better


----------



## gamba11 (Oct 3, 2011)

Mostly beacuse of the price in which was very comfortable. but after holding both the build quality of the sensation is no match for any phone


----------



## stroobach (Oct 3, 2011)

i simply hate samsung 
i had a tv made by samsung and it was showing dead pixels not even a week of unboxing..
on my d500 and D900 both vibration broke camera broke and the D900 battery died in a year..
and the htc's i had.. never had problems.. only with my 3 year old hero.. the search button broke.. who cares never use that one xD

so thats why i bought the sensation.. because HTC makes good stuff


----------



## lloyd_turkey2 (Oct 4, 2011)

I tried to "future proof" myself a little with the qHD of the Sensation rather than getting the soon to be outdated WVGA.
And after owning the Samsung I8910HD, I refuse to buy another Samsung phone for quite some time.


----------



## Kstarz (Oct 4, 2011)

Hey guys,

Just for a little advertisement I'm trading my SGS2 for a HTC Sensation if anybody is interested here is the forum link.

Thanks.


----------



## emzed (Oct 4, 2011)

I've had the HTC Sensation for a couple of months. I dropped it once, had the glass fixed (voiding warranty!) and the touch screen bug appeared. For me it was too annoying to continue using it.

So now I got myself a beautiful SGSII.

Can't say anything else but it's the better of the two. Only drawback is the resolution, but everything else is better: speed (no HTC Sense!), Amoled, weight, build quality, battery life.


----------



## daman215 (Oct 4, 2011)

because the galaxy s2 is cheap plastic


----------



## jjdoctor (Oct 4, 2011)

I was about to buy GS2 but once I held it in my hands, the build quaility was not worth the price.. these gadgets are really for Show off.. nothing else..
I dont think gadgets are meant to play 3D games.. I normally play those small puzzle games and for that a dual core is more than enough...
Noone plays with Bnchmarks .. it is the UI that u interact with most of the time... and thats what a phone is for...

Moreover like Sensation over Gs2 bcoz

1) better build
2) Sense UI.. that raelly makes a third perosn say wow...
3) higher resolution
4) better development support than GS2.. the gs2 has too many kernels and much complicated modding.. even developers of HTC are much bettr than samsung ones.. they hav really class roms..


----------



## shorty87 (Oct 4, 2011)

I got the Sensation because it came out first. This is my first Android phone and I have been very pleased with all aspects of it. I love the qHD screen and Sense is pretty good looking althought it can be a bit laggy. Just flashed CM7 last night and am loving how fast and slick it is now.

But I am planning on getting the Samsung Galaxy S2 once it releases for T-Mobile.


----------



## Fihlvein (Oct 4, 2011)

I owned Galaxy S II for a few months, but now have sold it and got Sensation instead.

Why? Well, biggest factor was actually quite minor to some of you: physical home button. Over time it started to collect dirt and grease of some kind and started to make little extra "clicks", I mean pressing it wasn't clean any more. Also I hated all along how hard you had to press it and also the noisy 'click' it made.

Another factor was that Bluetooth most likely won't ever work on SGS II with CyanogenMod. I'm a huge fan of CM, and I'm also a huge fan of BT.

I'm also not keen at all for CWM Recovery combined to kernel, so it'll always change when flashing new ROM. HTCs way of having a seperate recovery partition is great!

When I noticed Sensation was starting to get CM7 alpha builds, and Bluetooth worked on it, I got this crazy idea to sell my SGS II with it's beautiful display and switch to S-LCD Sensation. To my surprise, it's not so bad. And it's absolutely funny to go back to 800x480 after using Sensations larger resolution. Cannot do that anymore!

I have to say though, SGS II is blazing fast, even running TouchWiz. Sense on the other hand cannot be said being 'smooth', especially app drawer lags so bad. Well, that I knew and that's why there is LauncherPro and GO Launcher.


----------



## monkeytown (Oct 4, 2011)

i have the same decision to make.....looks like most of the people here got the sensation just because it was released earlier?! doesn´t look too convincing for the sensation :/


----------



## dedepene (Oct 4, 2011)

I fell in love with Sense ever since I got my Hero


----------



## The Radius Kid (Oct 4, 2011)

monkeytown said:


> I have the same decision to make.....looks like most of the people here got the sensation just because it was released earlier?! Doesn´t look too convincing for the sensation :/

Click to collapse




Not at all.
I got my Sensation five days before the official release because I liked what I saw.
The SGS2 came out two weeks later and I could have traded,but I didn't like the Sammy.
I just didn't feel right.
I'll agree the Sensation has it's short comings,but so does the Samsung.
No phone is perfect....not yet anyway.


----------



## Dav3y001 (Oct 5, 2011)

I have both.. for now i will be selling the SGS2.

Touchwiz sucks sense is MUCH better,
Feels to light and breakable,
The sensation with a custom rom just feels right

although im not complaining the SGS2 was free :-D

also to those sgs2 fan boys i have also noticed a death grip on wifi for the s2


----------



## newter55 (Oct 6, 2011)

Because I owned a captivate.


----------



## Xylane (Oct 6, 2011)

mrg02d said:


> GSII wasnt available in the USA, and I was ready to upgrade from my stupid MT3G (without the 3.5mm jack!)
> 
> Pretty simple.

Click to collapse



I understand your pain, I did the same(had it since it came out)

I choose it because of the build quality but also it took forever for the Galaxy S II's to even get a U.S release and their specs were unconfirmed up until recently (I got my Sensation at the end of July) I got tired of waiting on the what-ifs and choose..the only thing that the Galaxy S II has that I want was the additional RAM but i'm very glad I choose the sensation.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA App


----------



## calyco (Oct 6, 2011)

Loved my desire and really like HTC design, build quality and sense. That and I don't like the plasticky feel.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## PTG (Oct 6, 2011)

i dont have the Sensation yet, but i am very shure it will be soon mine .

Why not the SII:
- i dont like the super AMOLED screen - colours are too much 
- resolution is lower
- i dont like the Samsung interface


Why the Sensation:
- its available 
- its from HTC   



What i generaly really dont like about all new dual-core phones is the screensize.. i would really prefer a screen with maximum 4" - thats good to hold the device in one hand


----------



## DominikReber (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi all

I'm looking to get a new phone, and it might be a Galaxy S2 or a HTC Sensation. 
What were your reasons to go for the Sensation instead of the Galaxy S2?

Thanks

Dominik


----------



## ak29 (Oct 6, 2011)

The sensation is very easy to hold in one hand.


----------



## kayosinc (Oct 6, 2011)

Bastaerd said:


> +1
> The Sensation has an asynchronous CPU which should sip less power. Also in my opinion the SGSII feels "plastic/cheap".

Click to collapse



+1

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 6, 2011)

I like the build quality/feel of the Sensation. I also like being able to run Sense (when I get bored with CM) 

Pipsqueak approved this message.


----------



## tguy188 (Oct 7, 2011)

I love HTC and it was the best phone on t-mobile, plus I HAD to get rid of my Cliq XT that _thing_ was horrible!


----------



## sorcerika (Oct 7, 2011)

I hate Samsung itself. That's all.

Samsung rules our domestic market with its monopoly power, and just I don't like that.


Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using xda premium


----------



## Michael_Mcr (Oct 9, 2011)

I came from an HTC HD2 to Android and tried both the S2 and the Sensation side by side  - had a long play and decided:

1) S2 seems to respond a little quicker, but Sensation didnt feel slow. Both felt like powerfull devices

2) the S2 AMOLED screen seemed a bit "in your face" - too bright and too over coloured for me.

3) S2 felt a bit cheap and plasticky build wise and the Sensation felt solid.

The decider for me was that the battery cover fell off the S2 as i picked it up and it was just a slip of plastic. The guy in the shop replaced it and said it had happened before on other S2's.


----------



## CB620 (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm choosing the SGS2 over my sensation

I'm just upgrading in my eyes I like to keep the most current phone. The sensation was fun has a lot of dev support but what I like mainly and what made my decision easier was the 16gb onboard and I have a 16gb sd card and soon a 32gb.

I respect some people when they say it feels cheap but I felt that way about the vibrant but when I finally tested one it was a great phone to have and very reliable/powerful.....this is prettty much a part 2 and I'm excited that I will be getting my hands on one and seling my sensation on here.

My sister had the nexus s for a week and than upgraded to the epic touch and I played around with it....why wouldnt u want a SGS2 is the question....

It's sexy fast bright colors louder and more memory. 

Touchwiz can be replaced so that shouldnt be a dealbreaker.



Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio


----------



## dimitrie (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm about to return my sensation to get the galaxy s2. I've have had nothing but problems with the sensation, I'm already on my 3rd one in 3 weeks.

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## pakraider (Oct 10, 2011)

With the GS II variant now on T-Mobile, the only thing keeping me with the Sensation is having a qHD display. 800x480 on a 4.5" screen, are you kidding me?!


----------



## dimitrie (Oct 10, 2011)

pakraider said:


> With the GS II variant now on T-Mobile, the only thing keeping me with the Sensation is having a qHD display. 800x480 on a 4.5" screen, are you kidding me?!

Click to collapse



The crappy resolution beats having a cracking case and dust under the screen imo. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## moshe22 (Oct 10, 2011)

dimitrie said:


> The crappy resolution beats having a cracking case and dust under the screen imo.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App

Click to collapse



Just to find out that the S2 will have a creacking sound after a week of use.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA App


----------



## dimitrie (Oct 11, 2011)

moshe22 said:


> Just to find out that the S2 will have a creacking sound after a week of use.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA App

Click to collapse



I haven't seen any problems with the galaxy s2 case while looking on the internet.


----------



## knowsnophones (Oct 11, 2011)

charlieb620 said:


> I'm choosing the SGS2 over my sensation
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio

Click to collapse





dimitrie said:


> I'm about to return my sensation to get the galaxy s2. I've have had nothing but problems with the sensation, I'm already on my 3rd one in 3 weeks.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App

Click to collapse




Wait, so you guys are changeing your Sensation XE (with Beats) for the Samsung Galaxy S II?

I'm planning on getting the Sensation XE as a gift for someone, please let us know why you are changing, aside from what else you have mentioned, as it would greatly affect my decision on whether to get the XE or the iphone4s. Thanks. Really appreciate any reply.


----------



## The_Biz (Oct 11, 2011)

I took my sensation back. The reason I'm trading for the gs2 is because the sensation has shoddy headphone jacks, dust under the screen and htc seems to not care nor acknowledge the reports....

I never wanted anything other than an htc, but these problems changed my mind. Samsung seems to make some pretty nice phones and I'll gladly take samoled over qhd.The memory is awesome too, 16gb + my 32gb card = 48gb for whatever and I like having lots of music and can keep my card just for music.

Last reason = sensation xe and sensation xl. Htc releases a flagship phone and within months announce a rehash (upgrade) and I feel they kinda screwed their customers who signed a 2 year for their (flagship) phone already. 

Final note = The sgs2 looks great and is a phone that actually makes me excited to get. The sensation never did that for me and I only got it cause I was tired of the hd2.


----------



## dimitrie (Oct 11, 2011)

knowsnophones said:


> Wait, so you guys are changeing your Sensation XE (with Beats) for the Samsung Galaxy S II?
> 
> I'm planning on getting the Sensation XE as a gift for someone, please let us know why you are changing, aside from what else you have mentioned, as it would greatly affect my decision on whether to get the XE or the iphone4s. Thanks. Really appreciate any reply.

Click to collapse



I have the Sensation 4g but I'm using the Android Revolution HD rom so its shows up as the XE (I'm guessing the other guy is using it too). The only reason I'm returning the Sensation 4G is because of the dust that showed up under the screen (a lot people seem to have this problem http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1114612) and creaking case which occurred after taking off the battery cover 2 times (a common problem too). Other than these 2 problems the phone is amazing, but after exchanging the phone 3 times and the problems reoccuring I've had enough.
You might wanna check the forum to see if the XE has these problems too.

---------- Post added at 04:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:52 AM ----------




The_Biz said:


> I took my sensation back. The reason I'm trading for the gs2 is because the sensation has shoddy headphone jacks, dust under the screen and htc seems to not care nor acknowledge the reports....
> 
> I never wanted anything other than an htc, but these problems changed my mind. Samsung seems to make some pretty nice phones and I'll gladly take samoled over qhd.The memory is awesome too, 16gb + my 32gb card = 48gb for whatever and I like having lots of music and can keep my card just for music.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Are you getting the T-Mobile version or the international one? If you're getting the T-Mobile one, do you know if the resolution is as bad as people are making it seem?


----------



## The_Biz (Oct 11, 2011)

dimitrie said:


> Are you getting the T-Mobile version or the international one? If you're getting the T-Mobile one, do you know if the resolution is as bad as people are making it seem?

Click to collapse



I've seen videos of the t-mobile version and I think the screen looks great.

I'm getting the t-mobile version. I'll take a flawless phone with a better screen and lower res over what I've experienced with the sensation..


----------



## dimitrie (Oct 11, 2011)

The_Biz said:


> I've seen videos of the t-mobile version and I think the screen looks great.
> 
> I'm getting the t-mobile version. I'll take a flawless phone with a better screen and lower res over what I've experienced with the sensation..

Click to collapse



I got my 3rd replacement Sensation 6 days ago. Would I still have to pay the 50 dollar restocking fee if I wanna exchange if for the SG2 ? Or will it be free because it hasn't been 14 days?


----------



## The_Biz (Oct 11, 2011)

dimitrie said:


> I got my 3rd replacement Sensation 6 days ago. Would I still have to pay the 50 dollar restocking fee if I wanna exchange if for the SG2 ? Or will it be free because it hasn't been 14 days?

Click to collapse



Idk.  I returned mine to Walmart and get a full refund. I was on day 14.


----------



## barondebxl (Oct 12, 2011)

That's not true, the T-mobile galaxy s. 2 has a snapdragon asynchronous CPU and an 1850 Mah battery and guess what? The battery life isnt as good as the AT&T or the sprint galaxy s 2 which have the exynos processor which is synchronous.


----------



## g_says (Oct 12, 2011)

I recently had the epic touch on sprint but switched to tmobile to get the sensation. The problem I had with it was the fact that the battery takes so long to charge up. For me that's pretty annoying. Also as I was using the epic touch as my GPS, the battery still was draining even though it was plugged into the car charger. (I know I didn't have a faulty battery because my sister has the infuse 4g on at&t and it had the same problem---super longer charge time and draining while plugged in). 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA App


----------



## DominikReber (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi all

I'm looking to get a new phone, and it might be a Galaxy S2 or a HTC Sensation. 
What were your reasons to go for the Sensation instead of the Galaxy S2?

Thanks

Dominik


----------



## knights.JayTana (Oct 12, 2011)

http://forum2.mobile-review.com/showthread.php?104011-Why-I-Like-My-Sensation-more-than-My-S2

ive made a thread about this in other board...


----------



## bmwsensation (Oct 12, 2011)

Look at my biography, a bit htc hooked. 

Started with Windows mobile 2003 

Feel the Samsung its just a plastic thing, the sensation is well build. has a slick body, and if you didnt get a good feeling holding a sensation. Go for the s2. 
I never liked samsuck. 

sent with unbranded htc sensation


----------



## vszulc (Oct 12, 2011)

I have an Evo3D and the SGSII and they're both great phones.
(Though I can't say anything regarding the Sensation-specific issues that some people seem to have.)

But I couldn't let this comment go unnoticed:



> If you're getting the T-Mobile one, do you know if the resolution is as bad as people are making it seem?

Click to collapse



The SGSII has a perfectly fine resolution. And unless you're USED to the QHD resolution on the Sensation, you won't even notice there's a difference.

The BIGGEST difference IMHO, is that you're able to see a bit more of the page at a time, when you're reading a webpage or an ebook/pdf on the Sensation.

Don't get me wrong, it's really nice to have QHD resolution, but it's not a dramatic difference, or very noticable. Or enough by itself to warrant the choice between the Sensation or SGSII IMHO.


----------



## Sharpi1 (Oct 12, 2011)

Love Sense 3.5 and the quality <3. Thats why.

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA App


----------



## TheStigx (Oct 12, 2011)

I am just an HTC fan, even tho all my TV's tablet's are samsung


----------



## The_Biz (Oct 12, 2011)

barondebxl said:


> That's not true, the T-mobile galaxy s. 2 has a snapdragon asynchronous CPU and an 1850 Mah battery and guess what? The battery life isnt as good as the AT&T or the sprint galaxy s 2 which have the exynos processor which is synchronous.

Click to collapse



You have no proof of this.


----------



## ckjy (Oct 12, 2011)

The_Biz said:


> You have no proof of this.

Click to collapse



Baron is referencing an Engadget review which makes mention of the CPU and the lower battery life.

http://www.engadget.com/2011/10/11/t-mobile-samsung-galaxy-s-ii-review/

Early reviews indicate battery life on the Sensation is better than the TMobile Galaxy S2 by 10% to 20% in regular use.


----------



## ssojyeti2 (Oct 12, 2011)

People want what they don't have...


----------



## The_Biz (Oct 12, 2011)

ckjy said:


> Baron is referencing an Engadget review which makes mention of the CPU and the lower battery life.
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2011/10/11/t-mobile-samsung-galaxy-s-ii-review/
> 
> Early reviews indicate battery life on the Sensation is better than the TMobile Galaxy S2 by 10% to 20% in regular use.

Click to collapse



That's cool. But I don't take a "engadget" persons test with their use and trials as proof. And of course battery life will vary from phone to phone if it's a different phone and brand.


----------



## barondebxl (Oct 13, 2011)

The battery life on the sensation is horrible, I find it hard to believe that the T-mobile SGSII with his 1850 Mah battery has a 10 to 20% less battery than the sensation. Even with the 42mbps I don't think so. When I had the sensation, my personal experience, I had a full charge at 9am and by 12pm I was at 50% and it wasn't heavy usage just listening to music on my way to work and stuff like that.


----------



## K_Dizzle (Oct 13, 2011)

brought htc sensation xe due to the fact i didnt really like samsung interface and didnt like the feel of it in my hand. the sensation felt really solid to me and ive always been a fan of them


----------



## hoss93 (Oct 13, 2011)

Galaxy looks like a block with a button.  Sensation is curved and streamlined.  Best plus is the display fo sho.


----------



## moshe22 (Oct 13, 2011)

barondebxl said:


> The battery life on the sensation is horrible, I find it hard to believe that the T-mobile SGSII with his 1850 Mah battery has a 10 to 20% less battery than the sensation. Even with the 42mbps I don't think so. When I had the sensation, my personal experience, I had a full charge at 9am and by 12pm I was at 50% and it wasn't heavy usage just listening to music on my way to work and stuff like that.

Click to collapse



Let's not generalize

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA App


----------



## thebowers131 (Oct 13, 2011)

The_Biz said:


> I've seen videos of the t-mobile version and I think the screen looks great.
> 
> I'm getting the t-mobile version. I'll take a flawless phone with a better screen and lower res over what I've experienced with the sensation..

Click to collapse



hahahaha it makes me laugh when you say the sgs2 is flawless.


----------



## The_Biz (Oct 13, 2011)

thebowers131 said:


> hahahaha it makes me laugh when you say the sgs2 is flawless.

Click to collapse



Compared to the sensation it is. Only problem I've noticed is the brown blue display pictures problem. Compared to dust, non responsive touch screens, different screens with bad viewing angles, shoddy headphone jacks, low in call volume, loud speaker not loud enough, crap battery, creaking battery doors, uneven captive button colors, super slow charging with the stock charger. Yea, I'd say the gs2 is flawless. 

All those I mentioned above can be found in the sensation forums from multiple users.


----------



## chrisnk204 (Oct 13, 2011)

It comes down to sacrifice ... with sensation you get a better design BY FAR no contest. Plastic SGS2 is low end feeling,SGS2 is also thinner and lighter which TO ME is bad i like my phones to feel like phones some ppl might like it but most wouldnt becuz sensation is not heavy its the perfect weight. Sensation has a better resolution but i will still always choose amoled over anything due to overall look but thats based on opinion but super amoled plus wins by majority vote I LOOOOVE amoled lol. SGS2 is snapier but when rooted this dosent matter because both will be flawless on speed samsungs interface TO ME is not even touching sense but this is also based on opinion but sense wins by majority vote i like stock Android better then both so this is on you so basically wit sensation better design by far better interface (opinion) with SGS2 better screen (opinion) a couple better specs (ex. Ram,i think front facing camera is better not sure) AT THE END OF THE DAY WHEN BOTH PHONES ARE ROOTED THEY ARE THE SAME WHICH MEANS THEY ARE TH SH*T!!!!!!!! and if your not gonna root ... ... ... ... ... why are you even on this website you might as well buy a cellphone as big as a shoe from 1993


----------



## johnpushon (Oct 13, 2011)

The_Biz said:


> Compared to the sensation it is. Only problem I've noticed is the brown blue display pictures problem. Compared to *dust, non responsive touch screens, different screens with bad viewing angles, shoddy headphone jacks, low in call volume, loud speaker not loud enough, crap battery, creaking battery doors, uneven captive button colors, super slow charging with the stock charge*r. Yea, I'd say the gs2 is flawless.
> 
> All those I mentioned above can be found in the sensation forums from multiple users.

Click to collapse



I really don't have any of these problems you mentioned..


----------



## rizoh66 (Oct 13, 2011)

This review should sum it up... http://www.androidpolice.com/2011/1...-skin-deep-but-the-bloatware-goes-on-forever/

The only, and I mean only thing that the SGSII has on the Sensation is the Super HD AMOLed screen. And that is even flawed on the T-Mo version. Its's definitely a step down from the Sensation in terms of resolution. 

Also, don't plan on receiving an update any time in the future. Sammy's philosophy is to release a new phone with the latest software rather than update their current ones. 

The wise thing to do is wait for the Nexus Prime (hopefully it comes to T-Mob). That way, you will get the best screen with timely updates that don't come from Sammy, but directly from the mother-ship (aka Google).


----------



## chrisnk204 (Oct 13, 2011)

Now for my own views on the subject sensation looks 10754325789984 times better. SGS2 is hideous this cant be opinion that fone is ugly. Sensation feels better in hand SGS2 is blocky and cheap feeling due to all plastic design so so so bad hate samsung for this reason. HATE touchwiz omg so ugly lol dont really care for sense even tho its beautiful i went from G1 to N1 to Nexus S so as you can see i like stock android the most but the number one reason i chose sensation over Galaxy S is it reminds me of my nexus 1 this was and is gonna go down as the greatest phone ever made the design was flawless the screen was beyond great (for its time lol) everything was great everything!!! And the sensation looked and felt like a newer version of this i wish we had a super amoled plus 960 x 540 display lol but wateva sensation is king!!!


----------



## The_Biz (Oct 13, 2011)

johnpushon said:


> I really don't have any of these problems you mentioned..

Click to collapse



I bet you don't...  

Did I mention the lose power button and volume rockers falling out?


----------



## DominikReber (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi all

I'm looking to get a new phone, and it might be a Galaxy S2 or a HTC Sensation. 
What were your reasons to go for the Sensation instead of the Galaxy S2?

Thanks

Dominik


----------



## kgbkny (Oct 13, 2011)

The_Biz said:


> Compared to the sensation it is. Only problem I've noticed is the brown blue display pictures problem. Compared to *dust, non responsive touch screens, different screens with bad viewing angles, shoddy headphone jacks, low in call volume, loud speaker not loud enough, crap battery, creaking battery doors, uneven captive button colors, super slow charging with the stock charger.* Yea, I'd say the gs2 is flawless.
> 
> All those I mentioned above can be found in the sensation forums from multiple users.

Click to collapse



Like johnpushon, I haven't had any of these problems either. Then again, I don't use my phones as music players, so my headphone jacks could be shoddy for all I know.


----------



## tonnytech (Oct 14, 2011)

ive already posted here but thought i would update as ive now recieved a htc sensation xe. Previously i mentioned i had been through 5 of the galaxy s2 all with screen faults ,i wasent sure about the sensation due to the lcd panel but thought it was worth a go.

After owning my xe for 24 hours i can say it is a nice phone to use however im going to be honest the viewing angles are shockingly bad. I think htc really need to look at upgrading the panels they use on flagship phones.

I Really like the amoled of the galaxy however the smearing text when browsing is awfull and almost gives me sickness , also they all seem to suffer from yellow tint and pink camera spot which people seem to accept. The sensation on the other had no smear when browsing just slight judder which for me is better , and it defintly does not have any pink spot issues

One thing i will say is its nowhere near as fast or buttery smooth as the galaxy s2 however it does feel like its built better. For me the plastic of the galaxy s2 wasent that bad , i think a lot of people that diss it havent tryed it.

That being said i think the sensastion when viewed perfectly head on gives a more realistic colour balance. But comparing it to my 18 month old desire id say the desire wins hands down (apart from resolution).

Unfortuntly ....... my sensation xe has specs in the black border that goes around the lcd panel which means light shines througth , so i will be exchanging it for another 

Tbh im of the opinion that both flagships devices from htc and samsung suffer from a lack of build quality. In 10 / 15 years of using mobiles i have never had to return a mobile , but on this new generation of dual core phones ive had to swap the galaxy numerous times (in the end i gave up) and the sensation xe less then 24 hours old is already going back.


----------



## KingDavid63 (Oct 14, 2011)

Sense

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using xda premium


----------



## sstanton86 (Oct 14, 2011)

I've only had my phone for two weeks (sensation) and I absolutely love it.

I don't really see what the fuss about the Galaxy S2 is, sure if you just flash your sensation it bench's even better!

The layout and the UI is far superior on the sensation!


----------



## The_Biz (Oct 14, 2011)

sstanton86 said:


> I've only had my phone for two weeks (sensation) and I absolutely love it.
> 
> I don't really see what the fuss about the Galaxy S2 is, sure if you just flash your sensation it bench's even better!
> 
> The layout and the UI is far superior on the sensation!

Click to collapse



Use a gs2 for a day and you'll be ready to take that sensation back. Lol


----------



## RussianBear (Oct 14, 2011)

The_Biz said:


> Use a gs2 for a day and you'll be ready to take that sensation back. Lol

Click to collapse



they see me trollin'....


----------



## The_Biz (Oct 14, 2011)

RussianBear said:


> they see me trollin'....

Click to collapse



*sings*

They hatin, my sensations sold cause the screen was so dirty.. the screen was dirty...


----------



## rizoh66 (Oct 14, 2011)

The_Biz said:


> Use a gs2 for a day and you'll be ready to take that sensation back. Lol

Click to collapse



I went in to a T-Mobile store yesterday to dink around with the SGSII and I was not impressed... Color Saturation Nation. And TW is soooo ugly. People are so quick to forget that Sammy has yet to release gingerbread for the original vibrant and vibrant 4g. Out of principal, I will never get another Samsung phone with their own variation of Android again!


----------



## whynot66 (Oct 14, 2011)

Build quality,  s2 feels light and flimsy where as htc devices feel like your holding something that's expensive 



Oh and battery life

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using xda premium


----------



## UKseagull (Oct 14, 2011)

whynot66;18422696Oh said:
			
		

> and battery life

Click to collapse



You have good battery life with the standard battery?


----------



## whynot66 (Oct 14, 2011)

I have the XE 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using xda premium


----------



## moshe22 (Oct 14, 2011)

I do get pretty good battery life with my stock battery.

My wife with stock battery, and stock ROM is getting amazing battery life.

Two days ago I picked up her phone from the night stand and it had 20hrs and had 60%+ battery left lol

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA App


----------



## tigerz0202 (Oct 14, 2011)

i recently sold my sensation .i had to buy a new back because the volume rocker fell off .and after returning it 4 times with dust i had enough .i ordered my SGS2 and will get it in a couple days .even thoughthe sensation felt better it was built ****ty and didnt last .i loved all the develoment for the phone but it was time to try something new. also the glass covering the camera lens fell out of my last one


----------



## RussianBear (Oct 16, 2011)

played with a sg2 at a store today. the resolution makes it look like a perfect phone for older people (vision problems). it didn't feel too cheap, but was on a light side. i'm staying with sensation. also played with the amaze, couldn't tell anything was different.


----------



## barondebxl (Oct 16, 2011)

Is it rooted?


----------



## Dj_ReX (Oct 16, 2011)

Best design ever! Loved it, and bought.


----------



## Azru (Oct 16, 2011)

Dj_ReX said:


> Best design ever! Loved it, and bought.

Click to collapse



Yes, the sgs2 looks like a playmobil phone


----------



## Cown (Oct 16, 2011)

I've been a HTC fan since the first Desire came out. Since then I've had Desire HD now Sensation, and I doubt I'll change brand any time soon.

Also the Samsung was too "plastic fantastic" all over the place, looked and felt cheap. No offence to Samsung, I have alot of their products, but this just didn't do if for me.


----------



## Jasonhunterx (Oct 16, 2011)

GS2 the amoled screen beats the sensations screen which looms very washed out an touch wiz is better than sense it is much lighter which gives u s smoother experince an samsung uses ext4 now so its smooth out the box an there better than htc at software all the problems with tw3 were fixed an they use same chip in tmo sgs2 an it has shown to be faster sammy ftw

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 16, 2011)

Jasonhunterx said:


> GS2 the amoled screen beats the sensations screen which looms very washed out an touch wiz is better than sense it is much lighter which gives u s smoother experince an samsung uses ext4 now so its smooth out the box an there better than htc at software all the problems with tw3 were fixed an they use same chip in tmo sgs2 an it has shown to be faster sammy ftw
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



English, please?

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## DominikReber (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi all

I'm looking to get a new phone, and it might be a Galaxy S2 or a HTC Sensation. 
What were your reasons to go for the Sensation instead of the Galaxy S2?

Thanks

Dominik


----------



## Mesho Arc (Oct 16, 2011)

I don't have the Sensation, but I prefer it over SGS 2 for these reasons:

1- Better Screen in Resolution & True Color.
2- Awesome Camera (I think) << Tried SGS 2, not good in colors.
3- Looks way better.
4- Beautiful UI, Sense 3.0

ohh daaamn, why did i buy Xperia arc


----------



## nikola987 (Oct 16, 2011)

GS2 is butt ugly


----------



## PsicheAlCubo (Oct 16, 2011)

I owned both so I can tell you pros & cons...preferring one or the other is just a matter of personal preferences between those:

*Galaxy SII​*
PROS:

- Way lighter than anything else and therefore more "easy handling" especially for those with small hands

- Dimensions: It's REALLY thin...

- SAmoled display (some say it's oversaturated...I just LOVE it..)

- Slightly more reactive in almost everything

- Kies Air: allows you to access EVERYTHING in the phone via wi-fi through a browser

CONS:

- Cheaper construction

- TouchWiz: it's a crap of an interface..

- It can get REALLY warm (I had to put it on the top of an Ice pack a couple of times...)

*Sensation​*
PROS:

- Sense 3: I love it!

- qHD display: higher resolution (some say it's more natural...some other too shallow..)

- Design: there is no way to compare it to the SGSII

- Build Quality

CONS:

- Sense 3: it's as beautiful as heavy for the system..!

- Deathgrip issue: some say they have no problem...but this issue is a fact that doesn't bother you just if you are quite close to the router...

- It's quite heavier and thicker

- Not as reactive as the SGSII...but this can be solved by a custom ROM


That's it...overall in most benchmark the SGSII would result as the winner...but benchmarks are not related at all to your everyday usage of the phone and I personally prefere the experience of the Sensation so much that I sold my SGSII a couple of days ago and I'm currently searching for a good deal on a Sensation XE


----------



## The_Biz (Oct 16, 2011)

PsicheAlCubo said:


> I owned both so I can tell you pros & cons...preferring one or the other is just a matter of personal preferences between those:
> 
> *Galaxy SII​*
> PROS:
> ...

Click to collapse



I find some info wrong here. Maybe the us versions are different but the us sensation gets almost hot to the touch sometimes and the T-Mobile gs2 stays nice and cool for me.


----------



## Cown (Oct 16, 2011)

The_Biz said:


> I find some info wrong here. Maybe the us versions are different but the us sensation gets almost hot to the touch sometimes and the T-Mobile gs2 stays nice and cool for me.

Click to collapse



Never experienced mine getting that hot


----------



## Nick L (Oct 16, 2011)

The_Biz said:


> I find some info wrong here. Maybe the us versions are different but the us sensation gets almost hot to the touch sometimes and the T-Mobile gs2 stays nice and cool for me.

Click to collapse



Never noticed that on either of my US models. They did get warm (when charging, or doing something heavy), but not any worse than my old MyTouch 3G Slide...

As for me, the reasons I got the Sensation over the GSII were that:
1) The GSII was very light and all-plastic, and I preferred the Sensation's more substantial feel. 
2) I like Sense more than TouchWiz (at the time the T-Mo version wasn't out yet, but I had seen videos of the 4.0 interface in action and I didn't care for it).
3) The T-Mo GSII is actually quite similar to the Sensation internally - it doesn't use the Exynos dual-A9 SoC like the other versions do, but instead it uses essentially the same Qualcomm dual-Scorpion chip as the Sensation, but clocked at 1.5GHz instead of 1.2 and with a separate chip to provide the higher HSPA+ speeds. So I felt that (especially knowing that there are ways to make up the speed difference) it wasn't worth the extra cost and the wait.
4) I liked the Sensation's design more than the GSII's, especially the asymmetric back and concave front glass.
5) At the time I bought it, the Sensation had been out for some time whereas the GSII was not out yet. I hoped that most of the bugs would have been worked out by now.

Of course there are some cons too:
1) I had dust under the screen after a week. Exchanged for a newer-built one and hopefully this one will be fine. Even if I get a little dust it will be okay to me - as long as it's not too dense that it's clearly distinguishable from the normal dust and fingerprints it picks up in use.
2) The left-side USB port is annoying - I'm left-handed and it's much harder to use while plugged in than if it were at the bottom.


----------



## getrdy (Oct 17, 2011)

Id say go for the htc amaze 4g

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA App


----------



## krazy_about_technology (Oct 17, 2011)

I selected Sensation because of the better build quality, HTC Sense interface and better support. I had a Samsung Omnia Pro B7610 and then a Samsung Galaxy SL i9003 before this. For Omnia, they promised a Windows Mobile 6.5 update (originally it came with 6.1) on the box, but never released it in India, can you believe that!! 
Next, Its been 1.5 years after the launch of i9003 but still Gingerbread is not available for this phone. At first they were replying on twitter that it will come in second week of July, but it never came and they no longer respond. All this is plain pathetic and I cannot continue with such an irresponsible company.

So because of their sh1ty [email protected] customer service and after sales support, I left Samsung, even though the specs of GS2 were looking better. I like Sensation now, even though its average battery life and no support for native UMTS video calls is bit of a let downer for me. But still its better than getting bad customer supports, that sucks like hell, and Samsung can give you the most painful experience of that, take my word for it.


----------



## jinrake (Oct 22, 2011)

It's cheaper. Got it for £200 off a mate


----------



## calvin150 (Oct 22, 2011)

I got it because it was easier availability at the time than the Galaxy S II on Vodafone (in the UK, in my area Vodafone is best) - I had a play with a friends Galaxy S II and think the Sensation feels a lot more premium, though I do like the 'true' blacks delivered by the Galaxy S II and there is something nice about having the 'top' benchmark phone (out of the box). The one big thing is the Galaxy S II has 1Gb of RAM. I feel HTC were being a bit unnecessarily tight with the 768Mb on the Sensation, on saying that, I've never run out!


----------



## mikef (Oct 22, 2011)

*I picked the Sensation cause I picked TMobile*

Although now I wish I had waited and gone with Verizon.  My contract was up and I needed to pick a carrier.


----------



## Rednax87 (Oct 23, 2011)

I took the Sensation because the GS2 feels like plastic, I don't like the touch wizz interface and love the sense interface.


----------



## mclaren2 (Oct 31, 2011)

after having found this thread and read all 24 pages im confused again. before, i was between samsung galaxy s2 and htc sensation and found lots of video reviews on youtube as tests via google, and all declared the sgs II the winner, so i was leaning towards that. however i know i will use a custom rom anyway and i really love sense. using a htc desire still and well now i just dont know what to do 

half of me says i would love to try something new and go for the samsung galaxy sII, as i also really would love to have an super amoled display once, other half of me says htc is a good brand i should stay with it so going for the htc sensation. oh well i just dont know lol


----------



## The_Biz (Oct 31, 2011)

mclaren2 said:


> after having found this thread and read all 24 pages im confused again. before, i was between samsung galaxy s2 and htc sensation and found lots of video reviews on youtube as tests via google, and all declared the sgs II the winner, so i was leaning towards that. however i know i will use a custom rom anyway and i really love sense. using a htc desire still and well now i just dont know what to do
> 
> half of me says i would love to try something new and go for the samsung galaxy sII, as i also really would love to have an super amoled display once, other half of me says htc is a good brand i should stay with it so going for the htc sensation. oh well i just dont know lol

Click to collapse



Try the gs2. You can always exchange it if unhappy. But you will keep it, its just that nice.


----------



## UKseagull (Oct 31, 2011)

mclaren2 said:


> after having found this thread and read all 24 pages im confused again. before, i was between samsung galaxy s2 and htc sensation and found lots of video reviews on youtube as tests via google, and all declared the sgs II the winner, so i was leaning towards that. however i know i will use a custom rom anyway and i really love sense. using a htc desire still and well now i just dont know what to do
> 
> half of me says i would love to try something new and go for the samsung galaxy sII, as i also really would love to have an super amoled display once, other half of me says htc is a good brand i should stay with it so going for the htc sensation. oh well i just dont know lol

Click to collapse



I'm in the same boat. 

Putting the Sensations 'alledged' faults to one side, there are two things that the GS2 lacks that I'm finding incredibly difficult to overcome.

No Sense UI
No LED notification

Sounds trivial doesn't it.


----------



## Nekromantik (Oct 31, 2011)

I love Sense too much so im restricted to HTC Devices ha ha
Although ICS may make me get over Sense as its so much better looking UI then the boring and bland Android stock look. Touchwiz has that iOS like buttons on the launcher which I hate.


----------



## mclaren2 (Oct 31, 2011)

five minutes after posted here i left home and went to phone store and tried out both devices. and what shall i say? both feel nice and high quality. still undecided ...

2 questions some1 maybe can answer for me:

- the htc sense has only 1gb internal ram right? doest it really lead to sense ui crashing sometimes cause of running low on mem? or is that just an unprooven rumor?

- deffo i WILL put ics on either device as soon as possible just because i love to have the latest android running. so: if i go for the htc sensation lets say, and will there be a ics based rom including sense? has htc said something in that regard? if not will the developers do one?


----------



## moshe22 (Oct 31, 2011)

mclaren2 said:


> five minutes after posted here i left home and went to phone store and tried out both devices. and what shall i say? both feel nice and high quality. still undecided ...
> 
> 2 questions some1 maybe can answer for me:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sense restarting is fixed with customs RIMs and ICS for Sensation was announced my HTC already 

758 of RAM should be sufficient for everything, however, 1gb is what I hope it had

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## RussianBear (Oct 31, 2011)

not quite the gs2, but i got my wife a samsung vibrant with the amoled screen and the same res. as gs2. I'm def. not please with the resolution. As far as the colors, meh...it's a phone. I did play with the gs2 at the store and wasn't impressed. I'd get the gs2 in a european variant, def. not the u.s. one.


----------



## FnH84 (Oct 31, 2011)

I've had two Samsung phones and will never buy another. That's why.


----------



## DominikReber (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi all

I'm looking to get a new phone, and it might be a Galaxy S2 or a HTC Sensation. 
What were your reasons to go for the Sensation instead of the Galaxy S2?

Thanks

Dominik


----------



## The_Biz (Oct 31, 2011)

RussianBear said:


> not quite the gs2, but i got my wife a samsung vibrant with the amoled screen and the same res. as gs2. I'm def. not please with the resolution. As far as the colors, meh...it's a phone. I did play with the gs2 at the store and wasn't impressed. I'd get the gs2 in a european variant, def. not the u.s. one.

Click to collapse



Samsung vibrants screen is no where near the gs2 usa version.


----------



## mclaren2 (Oct 31, 2011)

im only talking about the "normal" european versions - both devices.


----------



## RussianBear (Oct 31, 2011)

The_Biz said:


> Samsung vibrants screen is no where near the gs2 usa version.

Click to collapse



as far as colors or resolution? bigger screen with the same res. looks funky. just going by what i saw in the store.


----------



## lordcloud1 (Oct 31, 2011)

I own a Sensation, but I'd trade it for a GS2 if I could. I prefer the screen on the GS2, since it's bigger, brighter, blacker blacks, and no light leakage. Hardware wise, without question it's better. 

As far as UIs go; I hate Sense, simply because of the lack of customization and the heft. I use a launcher(Zeam) anyways, so ultimately I don't care which has better UI. 

The GS2 is a better phone to me. 


Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G


----------



## naimmkassim (Nov 1, 2011)

lordcloud1 said:


> I own a Sensation, but I'd trade it for a GS2 if I could. I prefer the screen on the GS2, since it's bigger, brighter, blacker blacks, and no light leakage. Hardware wise, without question it's better.
> 
> As far as UIs go; I hate Sense, simply because of the lack of customization and the heft. I use a launcher(Zeam) anyways, so ultimately I don't care which has better UI.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Are you sure you dont like sense?? Im all crazy about it!! ;D

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA App


----------



## JamesRC (Nov 1, 2011)

SGS2 feels and looks cheap
Qhd screen
Sense
HTC
Cheaper!


----------



## Blodia (Nov 1, 2011)

qHD resolution, LED notification, better in-hand feel and finally the option to switch back and forth from HTC Sense.

Dropped my phone a couple of times and it's still alright, a friend of mine dropped his S2 and it's dented.  I do admit that the S2's color production is bloody beautiful though.


----------



## hwaaka (Nov 1, 2011)

i went for the sensation because it feels alot more solid that the sg2 plastic.


----------



## cymagnus (Nov 1, 2011)

Coming from HD2, I have enough playing around with it running on Sense, CM7, WP7. I have another andriod phone, the Galaxy Tab 7 inch.
So for me, I already got a Samsung with Touchwiz UI & all. So, trade-in my HD2 for a Sensation XE. For the time being I will experiment with Galaxy Tab, keep Sensation XE stock and wait for ICS update..


----------



## H89P (Nov 1, 2011)

*weigth + feeling*

Because of the better design and feeling. Because of the fact that it's not as light as the sgs2 it doesn't feel cheap for me. In my opinion you loose more easily due to it's lightness compared to the heavier Sensation


----------



## ste1164 (Nov 2, 2011)

Because HTC upgraded my incredible s to the sensation. But if i could swap for a sgs 2 i would without a second thought.


----------



## gypsy214 (Nov 2, 2011)

i chosen the sensation over the galaxy s 2. because is htc!!  samsung screw me up with the vibrant and galaxy s 4g. same as lg screw me with their g2x. simple htc is good with their support and care to their costumer and always comes with updates to fix them in the other hand samsung/lg dont care and they wash their hands on their devices


----------



## wardy (Nov 2, 2011)

Had the SG2 ,

It feels cheaper than the Sensation and I was always trying to get Sense on the SG2 so decided to go HTC Sensation XE .

Just need to change my Signature now


----------



## Slack Babbath (Nov 2, 2011)

I found that texts look crisper on the sensation since I use the phone to read a lot of stuff. 

Also liked the design more, but otherwise, it was a coin flip for everything else.

What I dislike about my sensation: Not sure whether this is the dust issue or something else but the display is utter crap when viewing in sunlight.


----------



## lordcloud1 (Nov 3, 2011)

naimmkassim said:


> Are you sure you dont like sense?? Im all crazy about it!! ;D
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Pretty sure I'm not a fan. Hated it on my HD2 and hate it on my Sensation. Loving Zeam though.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G


----------



## The Janitor Mop (Nov 3, 2011)

Slack Babbath said:


> What I dislike about my sensation: Not sure whether this is the dust issue or something else but the display is utter crap when viewing in sunlight.

Click to collapse



That has nothing to do with the dust issue. That's just the fact that the SLCD screen technology is utter crap for viewing in well-lit conditions. Even with brightness pumped all the way up SLCD is not bright enough outdoors, plain and simple. I will personally never buy a phone again unless it has a SAMOLED (or SAMOLED+ of course) screen, because those are actually usable.


----------



## hello00 (Nov 3, 2011)

The Janitor Mop said:


> That has nothing to do with the dust issue. That's just the fact that the SLCD screen technology is utter crap for viewing in well-lit conditions. Even with brightness pumped all the way up SLCD is not bright enough outdoors, plain and simple. I will personally never buy a phone again unless it has a SAMOLED (or SAMOLED+ of course) screen, because those are actually usable.

Click to collapse



you wear glasses? that explains it..


----------



## RussianBear (Nov 3, 2011)

hello00 said:


> you wear glasses? that explains it..

Click to collapse



i don't, and i do agree with him, but it's only a problem in direct sunlight above your head. doesn't bother me, since i prefer well-shaded areas anyway.


----------



## dinhhviet (Nov 3, 2011)

same situation here, I'd go with the sgs2 for the speed and AMOLED


----------



## BioTecK (Nov 3, 2011)

gs111 said:


> I found the two phones comparable in almost every way, but I liked the way the Sensation felt in my hand.   The GSII is very thin, but also very squared...  the Sensation feels like a worn bar of soap and just fits me nicely.

Click to collapse





nrvnqsrxk said:


> Screen resolution was the deciding factor for me

Click to collapse





Zehlek said:


> UI was a deciding factor. I love Sense

Click to collapse





ak29 said:


> Forgot to mention. The sensation has better audio output from headphone jack than the galaxy. I found the galaxy to be flat sounding.

Click to collapse



See all of the reasons above!


----------



## DominikReber (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi all

I'm looking to get a new phone, and it might be a Galaxy S2 or a HTC Sensation. 
What were your reasons to go for the Sensation instead of the Galaxy S2?

Thanks

Dominik


----------



## colinleeds (Nov 4, 2011)

1. It was a lot cheaper
2. It was a lot cheaper
3. I like Sense.


I work outside so the screen is also important. Had a Desire with AMOLED screen before which was hopeless unless in the shade; the Sensation's is readable in any conditions.


----------



## The_Biz (Nov 4, 2011)

colinleeds said:


> 1. It was a lot cheaper
> 2. It was a lot cheaper
> 3. I like Sense.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My sg2s screen is easier to read in the sun than my sensation. 

Deebo took your bike too?


----------



## The Janitor Mop (Nov 4, 2011)

colinleeds said:


> I work outside so the screen is also important. Had a Desire with AMOLED screen before which was hopeless unless in the shade; the Sensation's is readable in any conditions.

Click to collapse



You made a mistake. LCD is not as bright or readable as AMOLED. That's a fact. Watch any number of youtube vids comparing LCD and AMOLED at the same brightness setting and you will see that AMOLED is brighter and more readable. I'm sorry you either had a defective Desire or early AMOLED displays don't perform like current ones do.


----------



## fazkaz (Nov 4, 2011)

The Janitor Mop said:


> You made a mistake. LCD is not as bright or readable as AMOLED. That's a fact. Watch any number of youtube vids comparing LCD and AMOLED at the same brightness setting and you will see that AMOLED is brighter and more readable. I'm sorry you either had a defective Desire or early AMOLED displays don't perform like current ones do.

Click to collapse



He is actually correct, amoled displays have lower brightness than super lcd but the ones that come now are super amoled and super amoled plus which both are better than all other types of screens.
Yes there are didfferent types of oled displays.


----------



## The Janitor Mop (Nov 4, 2011)

fazkaz said:


> He is actually correct, amoled displays have lower brightness than super lcd but the ones that come now are super amoled and super amoled plus which both are better than all other types of screens.
> Yes there are didfferent types of oled displays.

Click to collapse



I am aware that there are different types of OLED displays. I made it clear that I wasn't sure if he had a defective unit or if early AMOLED displays don't perform like current ones do, and if you're right it's obviously the latter. 

Still, it doesn't make sense for him to use the poor performance of AMOLED as a reason for getting LCD when SAMOLED and SAMOLED+ are both brighter.


----------



## Boorick26 (Nov 4, 2011)

mclaren2 said:


> after having found this thread and read all 24 pages im confused again. before, i was between samsung galaxy s2 and htc sensation and found lots of video reviews on youtube as tests via google, and all declared the sgs II the winner, so i was leaning towards that. however i know i will use a custom rom anyway and i really love sense. using a htc desire still and well now i just dont know what to do
> 
> half of me says i would love to try something new and go for the samsung galaxy sII, as i also really would love to have an super amoled display once, other half of me says htc is a good brand i should stay with it so going for the htc sensation. oh well i just dont know lol

Click to collapse



I was like you. Been using Desire HD for the past 1 yr, had a hard time deciding between Sensation and S2. Weeks of reading reviews and watching Youtube videos, I went for the S2 White as I fell in love with the amoled screen. Used it for 4 days only and I traded it for Sensation XE.

My dislikes for the S2: 

1)Touchwizard is a major turn off - got used to Sense UI since Diamond, HD, HD2, Desire, Desire HD so cannot make do without it.

2)Feels like a toy holding it, very plasticky and el-cheapo quality. Very thin and too light-weighted. If only Samsung use brush metal material for the casing.

3)Very uncomfortable holding it. One-handed operation can be quite tedious as the weight and the width of the phone, matter of time I can slipped the phone while replying text messages.

4)Here in Singapore, S2 becoming another I-common-phone. Too many users. When I was using the DHD, it was rare to bump into fellow DHD users. I want to be exclusive and love it when using in public and people will steal a glance checking out the phone I'm using. 

No regret after changing to Sensation XE. The wow factor is back yo! Built quality and the design which i cant say NO. And......Sense UI is really making me so dependant on it


----------



## Imaginexist (Nov 4, 2011)

i also didn't like how the SSG2 felt in hand but they are both REALLY good phones, but i had to go with the sensation, htc is dope. >.<


----------



## tspx23 (Nov 4, 2011)

OKAY so I switched to the tmobile version of SGSII. Worst decision ever. Sensation easily wins the best device right now.

1 - it is cheaper (although mine wasn't when I bought it)
2 - better build quality
3 - better screen 

the t-mobile galaxy s 2 SUCKS. It has a vertical line problem at mid to low brightness, to even have a good effect it needs to be on a decently high brightness all the time. In addition, the icons are insanely HUGE. This makes the phone just look like it was supposed to have a sharper display but is plagued by huge icons and a really big interface.

The sensation is definitely made out of premium materials. The curved glass touch is nice. QHD definitely separates these phones apart. The sensation is 256 ppi while the galaxy s 2 has 206.... I think my G1 had 180 way back in the day so that should tell u something.

I am really happy I made the decision to pick up a sensation. I bought a brand new galaxy s 2 and ended up selling it on the same day just because how horrible it was in comparison. People are wooing the "amoled" screen but lets get real the galaxy s 2 has serious screen issues.

(*note maybe the 4.27 inch version is better and do not have the screen issues as stated)


----------



## Nelthalin (Nov 4, 2011)

-I dont like the plastic looks of the Samsung. Its just ugly!
-And the Camera of the Sensation is better.
-Dont like Amoled Screen's colors are so ugly (not realistic)

Samsung has better performance and more internal memory tho.


----------



## hg3atintin (Nov 4, 2011)

Ive had the international sgs2 and now I have the Sensation.

*Sensation.*

*Pros:*
Nice blacks with samoled.
The touchwiz system for adding widgets on the home screen.
1 gb ram and the gpu + cpu.
Quite thin.
Snappy performance overall.

*Cons:*
Plastic body that easily get fingerprints.
High gloss plastic that scratches farily easy.
Dust magnet between the screen and bezel.
Pink spot in camera.
Touchwiz is not as cool as sense.
Dont like the botton "bump" on the back.
Low res screen (800 x480)
Slow charging with stock charger.

*My issues with the sgs2:*
Vacuum cup mark inside screen (got a new one through warranty)
Ghosting effect on screen.
Pink spot in camera.
High gloss plastic scratched even in a new leather pouch.
To blocky to have it placed good in your hand.
Bit too light for my taste.

*HTC sensation.*

*Pros:*
Nice design. (Love the half unibody type)
Good camera.
Sense interface is pretty good.
Like the slcd glass countor and the qhd resolution.
Good build quality.
No dust magnet between the glass and the bezel.
Front and back camera protected from the backcover. 

*Cons:*
Cpu and gpu not as good as sgs2.
Dust under the screen (got a new screen, backcover and chassi through warranty, all good even better now)
Less ram than sgs2.
Feels a litte slower than the sgs2.
Blacks are not as good as samoled.
The widget system for adding widgets on the homescreen is better on the sgs2.

*My issues with sensation:*
Dust under screen. (Fixed)


----------



## fayezkhan555 (Nov 4, 2011)

Too many people are dis-liking SGII for its cheap plastic quality but what about the performance and future comming ICS running and stability...........?
I think 786 Ram may be a problem for ICS as in the upcomming nexus prime there is 1 GB Ram and 1.5 GHz processor


----------



## Laynee1 (Nov 4, 2011)

I choose Sensation over SGSII because following stuff (not ordered by importance  ):

1. Sensation is HTC. I'm using mobile phones for over 15 years, and i know what Samsung was and what Samsung is now. I like HTC company more than i like Samsung (read i dont like Samsung  ).
2. There is much more development for HTC Sensation than for SGSII here and everywhere.
3. Touchwiz is really ugly (for me)
4. Qhd resolution > exaggerated and artificial colors (display matter)
5. Design and looks of Sensation -> when i held SGSII in my hand it felt like i'm holding tetris or calculator.

That's all folx 

I mean, if something more comes up on my mind i will post 

Cheers


----------



## pjv1001 (Nov 4, 2011)

premium build quality and I had 3 samsung devices and non of them worked longer than a year.


----------



## Catnap (Nov 4, 2011)

Well I just spent 20 minutes playing with the SGS2 they have downstairs (brand new) for app testing at work, and I'm not impressed.

Yes, it's pretty damn thin, but it felt insubstantial in the hand. Part of this is the weight of the thing (Sensation is definitely heavier), but also the edges are a little ridged and don't feel particularly nice.

Speed is fine; there's no noticeable jerking or lagginess when flicking between apps or Market installs.

What really turned me off is the screen. Yeah that's right, the screen that everyone gushes over.
Contrast aside (it really does pop at you), it lacks clarity and after being on a higher-res screen for a few weeks, it's not nice to go back to one where you can see pixels. It honestly feels flat and lacks definition- I really didn't like it at all. It's almost comically large when side-by-side with the Sensation.

Anyway, I'm sure this will invite a bunch of rabid fanboys over to chew on my ass so I'll leave it as being entirely confident I picked the right phone- even with a little creaking to the frame and the ongoing dust issue with the Sensation in general.


----------



## UKseagull (Nov 4, 2011)

Well, after lots of time spent crawling the internet and comparing the GSII and the Sensation, I've just gone and ordered myself a Sensation XE from Carphone Warehouse. They have a deal on and are selling sim free for £429 delivered.

I was seriously considering the GSII but I couldn't bare the thought of not having Sense UI on my phone, I just hope that I don't find the phone suffering from some of the issues mentioned in the forums. Wish me luck!


----------



## naimmkassim (Nov 4, 2011)

Boorick26 said:


> I was like you. Been using Desire HD for the past 1 yr, had a hard time deciding between Sensation and S2. Weeks of reading reviews and watching Youtube videos, I went for the S2 White as I fell in love with the amoled screen. Used it for 4 days only and I traded it for Sensation XE.
> 
> My dislikes for the S2:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



+1!! Im with you bro!! 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA App


----------



## Rick.M (Nov 4, 2011)

Laynee1 said:


> I choose Sensation over SGSII because following stuff (not ordered by importance  ):
> 
> 1. Sensation is HTC. I'm using mobile phones for over 15 years, and i know what Samsung was and what Samsung is now. I like HTC company more than i like Samsung (read i dont like Samsung  ).
> 2. There is much more development for HTC Sensation than for SGSII here and everywhere.
> ...

Click to collapse



Using Laynee's post as a basis for mine...

1) Manufacturer loyalty has never been an issue for me.  I usually judge each phone on its own (+ read lots of reviews, go on friends recommendations, etc)
2) The development will come.  Sensation development really boils down to Sense ROMS and Cyanogen.  Cyanogen still in alpha (though very stable).  Cooking of Sense-based ROMs is very good.  I love me some Insert Coin...greatly improved battery times for me...
3) UI is so subjective... I waffle between Sense (for the apps mostly, and the calendar widgets) and stock (like in CM).  I love a clean, simple interface and customization.  It's trade-off sometimes.
4) I tried out a friends GS2, and liked the screen.  Maybe I didn't use it enough and with a critical eye.
5) The GS2 is definitely lighter and boxier.  Felt a lot closer to my wife's G2x (shape wise)... but it felt feather-lite.  That might be a big selling point for someone.


----------



## The_Biz (Nov 4, 2011)

Faster to swap batteries, longer battery life, lighter and more comfortable to hold longer, bigger/brighter screen with no dust under it, better signal/speed, better front camera, better Bluetooth/wifi options, louder speakers, evenly bright captive buttons that are white and not purple, better viewing angles, better camera with panorama, no creaking battery cover...

Im sure there's more reasons. 


Sg2>sensation.

Deebo took your bike too?


----------



## tspx23 (Nov 4, 2011)

fayezkhan555 said:


> Too many people are dis-liking SGII for its cheap plastic quality but what about the performance and future comming ICS running and stability...........?
> I think 786 Ram may be a problem for ICS as in the upcomming nexus prime there is 1 GB Ram and 1.5 GHz processor

Click to collapse



The sensation isn't slow. it has a dual core processor that is underclocked, the XE is 1.5 dual core.

That being said the Nexus S is getting ICS with 512mb ram and 1 ghz processor so ICS will fly on the sensation.


----------



## Slack Babbath (Nov 4, 2011)

UKseagull said:


> Well, after lots of time spent crawling the internet and comparing the GSII and the Sensation, I've just gone and ordered myself a Sensation XE from Carphone Warehouse. They have a deal on and are selling sim free for £429 delivered.
> 
> I was seriously considering the GSII but I couldn't bare the thought of not having Sense UI on my phone, I just hope that I don't find the phone suffering from some of the issues mentioned in the forums. Wish me luck!

Click to collapse



The sensation is certainly a solid choice. The s2 would not have disappointed either. But why not the new galaxy nexus since you are buying now?

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## DominikReber (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi all

I'm looking to get a new phone, and it might be a Galaxy S2 or a HTC Sensation. 
What were your reasons to go for the Sensation instead of the Galaxy S2?

Thanks

Dominik


----------



## RussianBear (Nov 4, 2011)

The_Biz said:


> Faster to swap batteries, longer battery life, lighter and more comfortable to hold longer, bigger/brighter screen with no dust under it, better signal/speed, better front camera, better Bluetooth/wifi options, louder speakers, evenly bright captive buttons that are white and not purple, better viewing angles, better camera with panorama, no creaking battery cover...
> 
> Im sure there's more reasons.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



do you get paid by samsung every time you post? your trolling is getting old.


----------



## UKseagull (Nov 4, 2011)

It comes down to price really. I struggled to justify spending £429 on a phone and it's not that long since I bought myself a Galaxy Tab 10.1 to play around with. 

I'm not that taken with the Nexus, I was more interested in the HTC Rezound but after reading that it's not coming to the UK (at least, not yet), I decided to go for the XE.


----------



## k0nfucius (Nov 4, 2011)

Price first of all, when I bought my Sensation in July the GS2 was 25% more expensive.

Beyond that the Sensation wins on design and build quality, while the GS2 edges it on specs. For me design and build quality have a much bigger impact on my user experience than negligible differences in specs. So if I couldn't wait and had to choose right now I'd still choose the Sensation.


----------



## dklafder (Nov 4, 2011)

The build quality of the GSII is just to crappy...


----------



## The_Biz (Nov 4, 2011)

RussianBear said:


> do you get paid by samsung every time you post? your trolling is getting old.

Click to collapse



Nope. And how am I trolling? By sticking up for a better device that gets bashed to death here? So it's ok to bash a gs2 here, but don't stick up for it, cause then you're trolling.


----------



## UK-Sense (Nov 4, 2011)

My mate bought a Samsung about three weeks ago when I was still using my Desire, after playing with it for a while I started to get fed up with the way it did things. Much preferred my Desire , now that I have my Sensation I feel more at home, its like a souped up Desire. You can keep the Samsung way of doing things, I much prefer the HTC way


----------



## maxeli (Nov 4, 2011)

UKseagull said:


> I'm in the same boat.
> 
> Putting the Sensations 'alledged' faults to one side, there are two things that the GS2 lacks that I'm finding incredibly difficult to overcome.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No led notification??? Omg don't sound like a fanboy, that is really not what makes you take a decision??? Omg... If you want slow and battery swallowing phone with faded colours and no chance in hell to roote it without beeing a scientists than you go for htc... I had htc, i loved it, but than i came across sgs2... This phone will last until some other company releases 2.0 dual core... Easy to root, flying whrn overclocket, what to say, endless options  snd you guys will always hsve the opportunity to flash a custom rom in a blink of an eye with sense UI rom  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## KrisHilbun (Nov 4, 2011)

GSII wasnt out so i got sensation :|

Wish i had GSII but Sensation is still an amazing phone..


----------



## The_Biz (Nov 4, 2011)

UKseagull said:


> I'm in the same boat.
> 
> Putting the Sensations 'alledged' faults to one side, there are two things that the GS2 lacks that I'm finding incredibly difficult to overcome.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No Led app kills a led on any htc device. "It's flashing, is it a missed call, email or txt?"

"Look at the no led msg icon on my screen, guess I have a txt"

No need to ponder what type ofnotification it is with no led, it tells you.

I was bummed about the lack of a led on the sg2, but after getting it and using no led, I can't even see how I was ok with the sensations led.


----------



## shawayne21 (Nov 4, 2011)

Lol^^.. You really do sound like a fanboy.

But in my opinion, I'll choose the Sensation.

Build quality= Sensation

Design= Sensation

Speed= Maybe sgs2 by a little, but Sensation is really quick already.

Battery= Sgs2 from what i hear, but if you buy an Evo 3D battery for 15 bucks on ebay, it fits the sensation, and your battery would be great.

Development= Sensation by far.

Price= Sensation! 

You wont regret it!!!


----------



## Nekromantik (Nov 4, 2011)

The_Biz said:


> No Led app kills a led on any htc device. "It's flashing, is it a missed call, email or txt?"
> 
> "Look at the no led msg icon on my screen, guess I have a txt"
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ha ha!
that requires the screen to display a icon...which drains battery faster then a LED light.


----------



## UKseagull (Nov 4, 2011)

maxeli said:


> No led notification??? Omg don't sound like a fanboy, that is really not what makes you take a decision??? Omg... If you want slow and battery swallowing phone with faded colours and no chance in hell to roote it without beeing a scientists than you go for htc... I had htc, i loved it, but than i came across sgs2... This phone will last until some other company releases 2.0 dual core... Easy to root, flying whrn overclocket, what to say, endless options  snd you guys will always hsve the opportunity to flash a custom rom in a blink of an eye with sense UI rom
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Go steady, you're going to wet yourself if you're not careful. 



The_Biz said:


> No Led app kills a led on any htc device. "It's flashing, is it a missed call, email or txt?"
> 
> "Look at the no led msg icon on my screen, guess I have a txt"
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks, I was aware of NoLed but that'll possibly have an effect on screen usage and battery?


----------



## ste1164 (Nov 4, 2011)

Wow I thought that android/iOS fanboyism was bad enough now there is fanboys for manufacturers in android D: .


----------



## UKseagull (Nov 4, 2011)




----------



## The_Biz (Nov 4, 2011)

Nekromantik said:


> ha ha!
> that requires the screen to display a icon...which drains battery faster then a LED light.

Click to collapse



Actually you're wrong. You may want to read up on how super amoled+ screens work. It drains no faster than an actual led genius. 

Deebo took your bike too?


----------



## RussianBear (Nov 4, 2011)

The_Biz said:


> Nope. And how am I trolling? By sticking up for a better device that gets bashed to death here? So it's ok to bash a gs2 here, but don't stick up for it, cause then you're trolling.

Click to collapse



alright. i'm sure you guys have the same thread in the sg2 general section. go back and look for the same nicks over there. i'm waiting....
also look at the name of the thread, then google "trolling".


----------



## The_Biz (Nov 4, 2011)

RussianBear said:


> alright. i'm sure you guys have the same thread in the sg2 general section. go back and look for the same nicks over there. i'm waiting....
> also look at the name of the thread, then google "trolling".

Click to collapse



As long as I own a sensation,  I can surely participate in this thread. Sorry I'm not an htc fan boy and ride htcs nutts for a flawed device. 

I guess all the flaws and problems with the device are added features to you guys. LOL 

And as for the same type of thread over there,  there's lots of people that are glad they rid themselves of this garbage over-hyped device.


----------



## ErrorInLogic (Nov 5, 2011)

Simple. Because HTC is awesome and Samsung SUCKS!!!


----------



## naimmkassim (Nov 5, 2011)

I had Galaxy tab 7". Use it for a while and get sick with its touch wiz!! Really boringggggg....give it to my wife. 
HTC sense in my senny is much more funky in my eye 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA App


----------



## The Janitor Mop (Nov 5, 2011)

The_Biz said:


> As long as I own a sensation,  I can surely participate in this thread. Sorry I'm not an htc fan boy and ride htcs nutts for a flawed device.
> 
> I guess all the flaws and problems with the device are added features to you guys. LOL
> 
> And as for the same type of thread over there,  there's lots of people that are glad they rid themselves of this garbage over-hyped device.

Click to collapse



This. It's embarrassing what the mentality is in this forum. If you are at all critical of the Sensation, you are instantly a Samsung fanboy or a troll. It doesn't matter if you own the Sensation and offer a reasonable opinion about it.

My opinion is completely unbiased because I own the Sensation, and my only experience with Samsung was the Samsung Gravity, an old ~2008 basic phone that I never cared for. Here's my opinion on the Sensation (this is not in comparison to any one particular phone):

Pros:
qHD resolution
Screen size (not particularly impressive now, but still an all around great screen size and great when it came out)
Design
Build materials

Cons:
Speaker (absolutely horrible speaker any way you spin it)
Battery (it has one of the smallest batteries of any dual-core phone, in fact it may be the smallest)
RAM (1GB is necessary for a dual-core)
Internal Memory (absolutely lacking in memory any way you spin it)
Processor (the choice to go with an asynchronous design was a complete mistake: it just means the phone performs like a single-core most of the time; the only supposed benefit is better battery life, but that "on paper" advantage obviously hasn't played out very well in real life)
General performance
LCD screen tech (this is personal, but I'm completely over LCD: it is absolutely worthless outside even with brightness pumped all the way up)
Death grip (I know all phones get this to a degree, but it is pronounced on the Sensation due to the odd way the contacts are on the back cover)

Grey areas:
UI (Sense is beautiful, but HTC absolutely did a horrible job of optimizing it for the Sensation because it is utterly laggy; even custom Sense ROMs still have lag)
Build quality (great weight to it, feels great in hand, aluminum materials, but issues like the dust under the screen, creaking, isn't a true unibody design)
Camera (it's a good camera for sure, but it isn't anything special, so I can't call it a pro or a con)

Way too many people are poor judges. You should judge each phone individually, not judge it based on its manufacturer and whether or not you like that manufacturer. You instantly have no right to call someone who criticizes the Sensation a fanboy if you're the type that says "lol SamSUCK HTC all day lol!". You're the most hypocritical fanboy there is. The Sensation was and is an underperforming phone when it came out, and I've reached the point where I know what I value most. The Sensation is the pretty phone (design, build, UI) that doesn't perform well. I've been waiting for a phone that adequately marries performance with design, and the SGS2 doesn't do it for me since TW isn't to my taste. The Galaxy Nexus, however, does look to marry performance with design since it will have beautiful vanilla ICS. Hopefully I'll be able to switch over.


----------



## DominikReber (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi all

I'm looking to get a new phone, and it might be a Galaxy S2 or a HTC Sensation. 
What were your reasons to go for the Sensation instead of the Galaxy S2?

Thanks

Dominik


----------



## Pjay12 (Nov 5, 2011)

The_Biz said:


> Faster to swap batteries, longer battery life, lighter and more comfortable to hold longer, bigger/brighter screen with no dust under it, better signal/speed, better front camera, better Bluetooth/wifi options, louder speakers, evenly bright captive buttons that are white and not purple, better viewing angles, better camera with panorama, no creaking battery cover...
> 
> Im sure there's more reasons.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol. Just lol.


----------



## naimmkassim (Nov 5, 2011)

Pjay12 said:


> Lol. Just lol.

Click to collapse



+1 hahahahahahaha.......

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA App


----------



## forzanetti (Nov 5, 2011)

Last week I decided that my new phone was going to be either Sensation or SGSII, so I went for a little research online.

First of all, I already knew their specs. SGSII is better in terms of hardware, but I''ve seen and heard good things about Sense UI, thus I went online to look for user opinions. Price was not an issue, because at where I live, the price is about the same (Sensation is $40 cheaper).

What I found were :
-. Dust under screen issue (Sensation)
-. Touchscreen issue (Sensation)
-. Wifi death grip issue (Sensation)
-. Poor battery (Sensation)

Those were major issues with tons of users complaining about the same thing. Whereas for SGSII, there were only minor complaints here and there.

So I went to the phone shop still undecided. 

I held both phones in my hands and I liked the Sesation better. I played with both phones for a while. Although the SGSII has SAMOLED+, I liked the sensation screen better. SGSII screen is just a bit too cartoony for me.

In the end I decided that I liked what I saw, so I got the Sensation.

And now I had no regret at all. Definitely love this phone. Was ready to flash CM7, but kinda liked the Sense UI, so decided to stick with it a little while longer.


----------



## Nekromantik (Nov 5, 2011)

the dust under screen is not affecting everyone as only people with problems post about it. there have been people without that issue posting too so its luck.


----------



## The_Biz (Nov 5, 2011)

Nekromantik said:


> the dust under screen is not affecting everyone as only people with problems post about it. there have been people without that issue posting too so its luck.

Click to collapse



The dust only effects those who see it. The ones that "don't have it" just aren't noticing it..... im sure 99% have it in one way of another.

It took me 3 weeks to notice mine. Didn't notice it until the light was at the right angle and then I couldn't unsee it.


----------



## naimmkassim (Nov 5, 2011)

The_Biz said:


> The dust only effects those who see it. The ones that "don't have it" just aren't noticing it..... im sure 99% have it in one way of another.
> 
> It took me 3 weeks to notice mine. Didn't notice it until the light was at the right angle and then I couldn't unsee it.

Click to collapse



I have to agree with this. Mine also did not notice it after 4 month usage. Only last month i started notice it after reading the dust thread issue. They teach me how to check the dust (under sun light or led light). If not, until today i believe i will still not going to notice the dust!!

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA App


----------



## RussianBear (Nov 5, 2011)

naimmkassim said:


> I have to agree with this. Mine also did not notice it after 4 month usage. Only last month i started notice it after reading the dust thread issue. They teach me how to check the dust (under sun light or led light). If not, until today i believe i will still not going to notice the dust!!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA App

Click to collapse



so, it's like really looking for a problem that's very minor, huh? *if* it only happens under those conditions, you have to check your sanity...

the biz, i guess you like riding htc's #@$% too, since you still have sensation


----------



## The_Biz (Nov 5, 2011)

RussianBear said:


> so, it's like really looking for a problem that's very minor, huh? *if* it only happens under those conditions, you have to check your sanity...
> 
> the biz, i guess you like riding htc's #@$% too, since you still have sensation

Click to collapse



Its a major problem once its noticed. And no, I don't ride a phone makers nutts. I may ride a phones nutts if its good enough, but never a companies.

And I still have the sensation cause I didn't wanna take a loss on it and the wife needed a different phone.

Once she played with the gs2 though, she said the sensation feels like a sluggish p.o.s.  LOL


----------



## Nekromantik (Nov 5, 2011)

The_Biz said:


> The dust only effects those who see it. The ones that "don't have it" just aren't noticing it..... im sure 99% have it in one way of another.
> 
> It took me 3 weeks to notice mine. Didn't notice it until the light was at the right angle and then I couldn't unsee it.

Click to collapse



urm if you dont notice it under normal use then it aint really a issue is it???
only if the dust is bad enough that you can see it while under normal use then its a problem.

Im not saying its ok for you to have dust as I think HTC should have fixed this but your just going over the top with your anti sensation posts.


----------



## The_Biz (Nov 5, 2011)

Nekromantik said:


> your just going over the top with your anti sensation posts.

Click to collapse



Cause the phone has major flaws. Im trying to point out its flaws and yet HTC fan boys ignore them or the problem isn't bad enough for them so it doesn't count.


----------



## Nekromantik (Nov 5, 2011)

if you think its so flawed then stop talking about it then simples 
you saying all these things wont change anything.

people can make thier own minds up as to if they want Sensation or not.
this thread is for people who chose it over the SGS2 NOT "what phone is better".

so yes you are trolling.


----------



## The_Biz (Nov 5, 2011)

As I said before. The sg2 is bashed over here for **** that really doesn't matter "its to light".  That makes this 
Thread a comparison thread.

And its a good thing you're the one who determines a troll or not. As any normal person would say im a realist that see things as they are.

If im a troll for the stuff I posted, then all the sg2 haters here are far beyond a troll, Including yourself.


----------



## Nekromantik (Nov 5, 2011)

i dont hate SGS2
I just dont wanna buy anything that dont have Sense 
SGS2 is a very good phone hardware wise but I agree being too light makes it feel cheap as its all plastic.


----------



## Spr33y (Nov 5, 2011)

I bought my Sensation back in August, had to send it in for repair and used the Samsung GSII for about a month until I got my Sensation back. So yes, I've used both phones extensively. What you have to understand when comparing these phones is that there is no clear cut winner, if there was, we wouldn't be having this  discussion in the first place.

Why I would use the HTC Sensation:
-Amazing build quality, HTC does a spectacular job here.
-I found the display to be 'sharper' than the SGS2.
-Feels better than the SGSII in hand due to the rounded back of the Sensation, weight and build quality
-Has a notification light, this is huge for me. It was incredibly frustrating to constantly turn on the screen of the SGS2 to see if I had gotten any notifications.

Why I would use the Samsung GSII:
-The display is brilliant, the colors are much more vivid than the Sensation
-The phone really is fast, although the technical specs are pretty much the same between the two phones, it just felt overall smoother. (Comparing stock kernel + CM7 on both phones)

In the end, you can't really go wrong with either phone. Just thought I'd give you guys my opinion. Feel free to PM with questions, I don't check XDA as much as I'd like to


----------



## g1user101 (Nov 5, 2011)

The s2 is faster, cuz it has touchwiz os! Thts like conparing sense to ios. its os is lightweight!

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using xda premium


----------



## Nekromantik (Nov 5, 2011)

major factor is the resolution, once you seen qHD you cant go back to anythin less. Its just so much sharper.


----------



## Mainspring (Nov 5, 2011)

Spr33y said:


> I bought my Sensation back in August, had to send it in for repair and used the Samsung GSII for about a month until I got my Sensation back. So yes, I've used both phones extensively. What you have to understand when comparing these phones is that there is no clear cut winner, if there was, we wouldn't be having this  discussion in the first place.
> 
> Why I would use the HTC Sensation:
> -Amazing build quality, HTC does a spectacular job here.
> ...

Click to collapse



thank you for the non-fanboy reply.


----------



## The Janitor Mop (Nov 5, 2011)

Nekromantik said:


> if you think its so flawed then stop talking about it then simples
> you saying all these things wont change anything.
> 
> people can make thier own minds up as to if they want Sensation or not.
> ...

Click to collapse



YOU are the fanboy. You think people should not be allowed to criticize the Sensation. This is a discussion about the Sensation vs. the GS2, so we have every right to compare the phones and point out the ways in which the Sensation doesn't measure up. Either allow us to reasonably make our points, or just admit that you are a fanboy who wants to censor opinions.


----------



## Tunay (Nov 6, 2011)

S2 were nothing but cheap plastic. Build quality of sensation is much much better, ah, and I can't simply think of Andriod without HTC Sense.


----------



## Fus3D (Nov 6, 2011)

Tunay said:


> S2 were nothing but cheap plastic. Build quality of sensation is much much better, ah, and I can't simply think of Andriod without HTC Sense.

Click to collapse



You are completely mistaken. The S2 has an amazingly solid build. I've dropped mine several times and not a single scratch, on the screen or body. Plus the phone is superior in every way. If you had both phones to use for 10 minutes, you'd pick the S2.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## DominikReber (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi all

I'm looking to get a new phone, and it might be a Galaxy S2 or a HTC Sensation. 
What were your reasons to go for the Sensation instead of the Galaxy S2?

Thanks

Dominik


----------



## g1user101 (Nov 6, 2011)

Fus3D said:


> You are completely mistaken. The S2 has an amazingly solid build. I've dropped mine several times and not a single scratch, on the screen or body. Plus the phone is superior in every way. If you had both phones to use for 10 minutes, you'd pick the S2.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I sort of agree. S2 has more speed, cuz of its os is so lightweight like ios. If s2 was running sense, speeds would actually be the same

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using xda premium


----------



## bubigrega (Nov 6, 2011)

The Janitor Mop said:


> This. It's embarrassing what the mentality is in this forum. If you are at all critical of the Sensation, you are instantly a Samsung fanboy or a troll. It doesn't matter if you own the Sensation and offer a reasonable opinion about it.
> 
> My opinion is completely unbiased because I own the Sensation, and my only experience with Samsung was the Samsung Gravity, an old ~2008 basic phone that I never cared for. Here's my opinion on the Sensation (this is not in comparison to any one particular phone):
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you see the name of this thread???

Sent from me...


----------



## naimmkassim (Nov 6, 2011)

bubigrega said:


> Did you see the name of this thread???
> 
> Sent from me...

Click to collapse



I think the OP also already know about this flaming thing! No meaning discuss it as the senny will always win in this thread (_ _!)

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA App


----------



## tapi85 (Nov 6, 2011)

The main reason I bought Sensation was the amazing screen resolution. Second thing was design and build quality. Sensation is my first android device and I like it but maybe my next phone will be some WP7 device.


----------



## wchiichang (Nov 6, 2011)

sense 3.5 is always the best


----------



## mattbutsko (Nov 6, 2011)

I went with the Sensation because T-Mobile's GSII lacks the Exynos processor that makes a GSII worth owning. The Sensation is a better phone compared to T-Mobile's GSII, atleast I think so.



> RAM (1GB is necessary for a dual-core)

Click to collapse



Seriously, Janitor Mop? Criticize the mentality of the forum and say something like that? 1GB is necessary for a dual-core processor? Uh, no it's ****ing not. They're unrelated. Procressor is about speed and efficiency, RAM is about loading the OS and applications. One does not affect the other, in most any way.



> The Sensation is the pretty phone (design, build, UI) that doesn't perform well.

Click to collapse



Uh, again, no. Sense or AOSP-based, the Sensation runs beautifully. The only major complaint is battery life, but this is XDA - we don't just ***** about things, we find a way to fix them. As long as you're on this forum, the battery life issue can be solved. I suppose the hardware defects can be considered major complaints, but they only affect a hand full of people. You sound like an Anti-Fanboy whose against HTC.


----------



## afiqq (Nov 6, 2011)

-the unibody (S2 is plastic and feels way too light for my liking)
-sensation looks better. another plus for the matte rubberized back.
-cheaper
-can perform as well as S2 in real life usage.
-SENSE looks way better!


----------



## Tunay (Nov 6, 2011)

Fus3D said:


> You are completely mistaken. The S2 has an amazingly solid build. I've dropped mine several times and not a single scratch, on the screen or body. Plus the phone is superior in every way. If you had both phones to use for 10 minutes, you'd pick the S2.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



LOL, I've tried both phones 

Sensation is just a little bit more then thin plastic. S2 did honestly feel like cheap pakistani (not china) made phone. Oh, and Sense, frontcamera on my Sensation... The sound quality... The keyboard.... LED notification.... The epic screen..... DAMN, I'm going to ditch my girlfriend tonight and sleep with my Sensation 

The Sensation also looks way much better side by side.. It looks more like a phone.. And you can just see the heavy monster under the screen..


----------



## The_Biz (Nov 6, 2011)

Tunay said:


> LOL, I've tried both phones
> 
> Sensation is just a little bit more then thin plastic. S2 did honestly feel like cheap pakistani (not china) made phone. Oh, and Sense, frontcamera on my Sensation... The sound quality... The keyboard.... LED notification.... The epic screen..... DAMN, I'm going to ditch my girlfriend tonight and sleep with my Sensation
> 
> The Sensation also looks way much better side by side.. It looks more like a phone.. And you can just see the heavy monster under the screen..

Click to collapse



Gs2 has a better front camera, louder sound, noled that tells you what the notification means (not just a light)...

And that monster under your sensations screen, isn't a monster, that's what we call dust or dirt or - wtf is that **** under the screen?  ;-) 

Playing with both means ****, owning them is the only real way to compare them. 



Deebo took your bike too?


----------



## The Janitor Mop (Nov 6, 2011)

mattbutsko said:


> Seriously, Janitor Mop? Criticize the mentality of the forum and say something like that? 1GB is necessary for a dual-core processor? Uh, no it's ****ing not. They're unrelated. Procressor is about speed and efficiency, RAM is about loading the OS and applications. One does not affect the other, in most any way.
> 
> Uh, again, no. Sense or AOSP-based, the Sensation runs beautifully. The only major complaint is battery life, but this is XDA - we don't just ***** about things, we find a way to fix them. As long as you're on this forum, the battery life issue can be solved. I suppose the hardware defects can be considered major complaints, but they only affect a hand full of people. You sound like an Anti-Fanboy whose against HTC.

Click to collapse



Good job, champ. When I said that 1GB of RAM is necessary for a dual-core, I did not mean that in an entirely literal sense. Of course a dual-core phone doesn't literally need 1GB of RAM, but what I meant was that the standard for the dual-core generation has been at least 1GB. AKA in order to be competitive spec-for-spec a dual-core phone needs 1GB of RAM.

I will stand by my statement that the Sensation is a beautiful phone that doesn't perform well. I have tried multiple ROMs, different kernels, different levels of OC'ing, and the Sensation still always has some inherent lag (Sense or not). I have seen the way other dual-cores perform and the Sensation is undoubtedly one of the slowest performers. Say what you want, but you cannot avoid the fact that it is an asynchronous dual-core, and IMO that shows through in the way that most dual-cores are faster than the Sensation.

I'm not an anti-fanboy; I'm not a fanboy in any way. I judge each individual product on an individual basis, as they should be. I don't give a rat's a** who makes the product, I judge it for what it is by itself. And IMO the Sensation has been an unpleasant, underwhelming experience. Whatever phone I get next is whatever one I think is best, and I DGAF who makes it. If HTC makes a Sensation 2 that is far better than this one, I'd be absolutely happy to get it. Don't throw the "fanboy" claim at people like me who epitomize the fair assessment of products.


----------



## mattbutsko (Nov 7, 2011)

This


> 1GB is necessary for a dual-core

Click to collapse



does not mean this


> the standard for the dual-core generation has been at least 1GB.

Click to collapse



I understand your opinion as to why you feel the Sensation doesn't perform well, but most of us love it, most of us adore the performance. Even if there are better dual-core phones out there, they're only marginally better.


----------



## ausaras (Nov 7, 2011)

Personally I think AMOLED is too hyped up.  Unless a screen has E-ink like properties, no brightness dependent screen technology can be seen well under sun light.  So this goes for both LCD and AMOLED 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA App


----------



## The_Biz (Nov 7, 2011)

ausaras said:


> Personally I think AMOLED is too hyped up.  Unless a screen has E-ink like properties, no brightness dependent screen technology can be seen well under sun light.  So this goes for both LCD and AMOLED
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA App

Click to collapse



I would suggest you get a sg2, take it in the brightest sunlight you can find and then report back. Cause I can see this screen on the sunniest of days.


----------



## medion. (Nov 7, 2011)

Sensation is leaps and bounds better than a sgs2 and i have one and ill tell you why the sensation is better
Better build quality
More development
Better design

Despite the fact that sense is hot ormiss depending on the person  touchwiz is just pain ugly

Id gladly trade my sgs2 for a sensation

Sent from my Acer iconic A500


----------



## The_Biz (Nov 7, 2011)

medion. said:


> Sensation is leaps and bounds better than a sgs2 and i have one and ill tell you why the sensation is better
> Better build quality
> More development
> Better design
> ...

Click to collapse



Shoot me a pm. I have a sensation right here ill trade.

Edit: looking at your posts, you have a att gs2, that explains why you hate it. The T-Mobile one is better IMO.

Deebo took your bike too?


----------



## Mainspring (Nov 7, 2011)

I don't understand the argument.

doesn't tmous version of the SGS2 use the same Snapdragon processor as the Senny? (just not underclocked)

plus the screen is of lower resolution. 

I'm not a big fan of samoled's over emphasized colors.

sure, it has a little more ram, slightly better front camera, but then you have to deal with touchwiz and cheap plastic feel of the phone(and again, lower resolution screen).

both phones have their plus and minus.

I really don't think one phone is superior to the other. just comes down to personal taste.

be happy with what you have and don't be so insecure about it.


----------



## Nekromantik (Nov 7, 2011)

yes t mob version of sgs2 is the snapdragon version without the better gpu.
only thing better on the t mob us version is the bigger screen but all versions have same resolution. only the korean HD version has higher res then senny.


----------



## Pluto (Nov 7, 2011)

Galaxy S II was out of my list since forever, I hate it's looks, low resolution and TouchWiz

Now I have to ask you guys a question, should I chose the Sensation (XE or not) over the new Motorola Droid RAZR? Because, it can last longer than the RAZR software-wise? I mean, it has a bigger community .. by miles (Same with any HTC device and any Motorola device). Does the RAMs make a difference on the performance? If you got a chance to change your phone would you get a Sensation or a Razr?

I'd appreciate any answer.


----------



## ajonesma (Nov 7, 2011)

Because I love HTC phones, and dislike Samsung's phones. Lol. My choices were between the Amaze 4G and the Sensation 4G, both on Tmobile.


----------



## Nekromantik (Nov 7, 2011)

Nex_1 said:


> Galaxy S II was out of my list since forever, I hate it's looks, low resolution and TouchWiz
> 
> Now I have to ask you guys a question, should I chose the Sensation (XE or not) over the new Motorola Droid RAZR? Because, it can last longer than the RAZR software-wise? I mean, it has a bigger community .. by miles (Same with any HTC device and any Motorola device). Does the RAMs make a difference on the performance? If you got a chance to change your phone would you get a Sensation or a Razr?
> 
> I'd appreciate any answer.

Click to collapse



The RAZR has a lower model version of the ti CPU found in the Galaxy Nexus also the gpu on the RAZR is the same version as Galaxy Nexus and Nexus S exp its at the same speeds as the Nexus S so the Galaxy Nexus will have better gpu performance. I suspect the GN will beat the Senny in graphics also but I cant get over the Pentile display and no SD card slot.


----------



## DominikReber (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi all

I'm looking to get a new phone, and it might be a Galaxy S2 or a HTC Sensation. 
What were your reasons to go for the Sensation instead of the Galaxy S2?

Thanks

Dominik


----------



## Pluto (Nov 7, 2011)

Nekromantik said:


> The RAZR has a lower model version of the ti CPU found in the Galaxy Nexus also the gpu on the RAZR is the same version as Galaxy Nexus and Nexus S exp its at the same speeds as the Nexus S so the Galaxy Nexus will have better gpu performance. I suspect the GN will beat the Senny in graphics also but I cant get over the Pentile display and no SD card slot.

Click to collapse



The RAZR also unfortunately uses a Pentile display, it doesn't really matter to me though, the phone I'm currently using uses a Pentile display and I don't notice anything really.


----------



## Mebborne (Nov 7, 2011)

I "probably" would have chosen the SGS2 over the Sensation.  But, it wasn't available at the time in the US and I desperately needed a new phone.  However, I am really enjoying the screen on the Sensation and think I may prefer it over the SGS2 even though the general consensus seems to be that the SGS2's screen is better.  The colors on the Sensation seem more honest and I really like the extra pixels


----------



## tspx23 (Nov 7, 2011)

OKAY so T-mobile Sensation vs T-mobile Galaxy S 2

STICK WITH THE SENSATION GUYS.

The t-mobile galaxy s 2 was crap i picked one up and sold it within the same day.

The messaging app has so many problems its not even funny the alignment of a lot of apps is off because it is a 4.5 inch screen. On top of that colors are have way too much contrast and looks fake. In low light the phone has a crap load of screen problems plagued with vertical lines. GO LOOK AT THE XDA THREAD seems like all t-mobile galaxy s 2 phones have that. Not to mention the icons are ridiculously gigantic because of the low ppi.

Sensation beats it in nearly every way except for the spped.

Now I picked up an ATT galaxy s 2 which is really similar to the international version. This thing is a beast no bugs, ppi is better than the t-mobile version. and the software matches the hardware perfectly. screen looks good too.

I would say that the international gs2/att is the best due to exynos and smaller screen and if you can get one pick it up.

To me, the sensation is the only smart phone on t-mobile that is nearly bug free. The g2x and sg2 have major problems.


----------



## The_Biz (Nov 7, 2011)

tspx23 said:


> OKAY so T-mobile Sensation vs T-mobile Galaxy S 2
> 
> STICK WITH THE SENSATION GUYS.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The ONLY problem the t-mobile gs2 has, is the vertical lines. And that's only REALLY bad on some. Most can't even be seen unless looking really hard in a all dark room with a solid black background (who does this normally?) Nobody!

The sg2 has no bugs or problems at all. I've been using them since release and have yet to find any bugs.....

Turn on gps on the international/att one. Bet you notice a problem then as it takes forever to connect..

You sensation lovers seem to discard all the bullshit wrong with your device and make up **** for the t-mobile gs2. smh

EDIT: And judging from this quote, the sg2 line problem is due to a porting and not hardware, so the issue can be fixed with software..... 




supercurio said:


> Currently reading the source code:
> Super AMOLED + controller is the same as Exynos Galaxy S II (LD9040), which is a good news.
> 
> It means, _except if there has been a really bad hardware mess-up or an  unavoidable mind-blowing bad Quallcomm image processing force-applied somewhere_ that fixing this issue should be possible without additional heavy engineering work.

Click to collapse


----------



## Nekromantik (Nov 7, 2011)

the bizz you make me laugh.
the tmob version has exactly the same hardware exp screen as sensation.
the international version beats sensation in speed and graphics. 

the international version beats the senny in all aspects apart from resolution.
but I still wont buy it as its me personal preference that it feels cheap and i prefer sense.


----------



## wpf54173 (Nov 7, 2011)

Just got my S2 in the mail today. I've been on the Sensation for a few months now and I've flashed all the ROMs and then some to try to find something fast and butter smooth. STOCK, the S2 blows the Sensation out of the water. 

It doesn't stutter with every action like the Sensation did, and the screen/camera= phenomenal.

For those of you on the fence, go with the S2. You'll be happy you did.


----------



## sbtim (Nov 7, 2011)

screen resolution. anything less than QHD in a day when phones are coming out with 720p screens is pathetic. The 4.5 inch screen makes things even worse, everything looks 1)huge 2)pixelated 3) over saturated

Plus, the sensation might be slower, but it's not exactly slow, especially if you install CM7 and OC


----------



## ste1164 (Nov 8, 2011)

Another reason I'd prefer the gs2 is because htcs customer service is shocking. Had an appalling time with them since I got my desire z in June.


----------



## medion. (Nov 8, 2011)

The tmo sgs2 is one of the ugliest looking phones i ever seen design wise at least the att one has a better design but samsung makes their phones way to plasticy it like using a toy cell phone

Sent from my Acer iconic A500


----------



## tspx23 (Nov 8, 2011)

the ATT galaxy s 2 sold me. unfortunately it's going to be around for another week and then all three carriers sprint, att, t-mobile. are ALL going to have the 1.5ghz  4.5inch samsung gs2. None of these are really worth getting... due to what everybody has been saying 

even Biz has conceded the fact that the snapdragon processor has caused screen issues in nearly every galaxy s 2 with the 4.5inch.


----------



## Mainspring (Nov 8, 2011)

Nex_1 said:


> Now I have to ask you guys a question, should I chose the Sensation (XE or not) over the new Motorola Droid RAZR? Because, it can last longer than the RAZR software-wise? I mean, it has a bigger community .. by miles (Same with any HTC device and any Motorola device). Does the RAMs make a difference on the performance? If you got a chance to change your phone would you get a Sensation or a Razr?
> 
> I'd appreciate any answer.

Click to collapse



Droid Razr is a beauty, I must say.

BUT, my concern is the non user replaceable battery. I really think Moto screwed the pooch on that one... not to mention locked bootloader.

otherwise, I'd choose the Razr over the XE personally....


----------



## thegregulator (Nov 8, 2011)

The_Biz said:


> The ONLY problem the t-mobile gs2 has, is the vertical lines. And that's only REALLY bad on some. Most can't even be seen unless looking really hard in a all dark room with a solid black background (who does this normally?) Nobody!
> 
> The sg2 has no bugs or problems at all. I've been using them since release and have yet to find any bugs.....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This is by far my favourite of your many posts in this thread. You downplay that only some of the SGS 2 phones from T-Mobile suffer from the vertical line bug, defect, or whatever it is, and because it only affects "some" of them it's not really an issue. Furthermore, you say you reeeeeeeaaaallllyyy have to look for it in a particular light, lack thereof, to notice the lines.

Enter your main argument as to why the Sensation is inferior. You claim all Sensations suffer from the dust under the screen issue. I can tell you I don't have that issue, and I've looked for it in almost every possible light, so I guess not all Sensations are plagued with this issue. I can also tell you that 2 of my friends have had the phone since July and they don't have dust under their screens. In fact, I would be willing to bet that the vast majority of people who own this phone don't have the dust issue, and therefore don't post about it. So for arguments sake, let's chalk this up to only some people are affected by the dust issue (much like the vertical line issue on the sgs 2 that you mentioned). You also claim that you have to look under certain light to see the dust under the screen of the HTC (much like the vertical line issue on the sgs 2 that you mentioned). 

So what the hell is my point, right?? My point is it's bullsh*t that your main claim as to why the SGS 2 is better than the Sensation is because some Sensations  suffer from a defect that you yourself admitted could only be noticed under certain lighting conditions, and then you claim it's okay that only some of SGS 2 phones suffer from the vertical line issue but that's okay because "it only affects some of them". Let's call it like is. Both phones are great. Both have advantages and both have flaws. But to claim one phone is sh*t because some of them experience design flaws, while proclaiming the other is fine because only some of them have issues with the screen is downright stupid. I don't hate the Samsung by any means, just the people that pretend it's the holy grail and can do no wrong..  that goes for some of you Sensation owners too..

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA Premium


----------



## thegregulator (Nov 8, 2011)

Mainspring said:


> Droid Razr is a beauty, I must say.
> 
> BUT, my concern is the non user replaceable battery. I really think Moto screwed the pooch on that one... not to mention locked bootloader.
> 
> otherwise, I'd choose the Razr over the XE personally....

Click to collapse



Agreed, I think Motorola really missed with that one. Android phones are not exactly known as being efficient power sippers and this really doesn't help.

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA Premium


----------



## Nekromantik (Nov 8, 2011)

thegregulator said:


> This is by far my favourite of your many posts in this thread. You downplay that only some of the SGS 2 phones from T-Mobile suffer from the vertical line bug, defect, or whatever it is, and because it only affects "some" of them it's not really an issue. Furthermore, you say you reeeeeeeaaaallllyyy have to look for it in a particular light, lack thereof, to notice the lines.
> 
> Enter your main argument as to why the Sensation is inferior. You claim all Sensations suffer from the dust under the screen issue. I can tell you I don't have that issue, and I've looked for it in almost every possible light, so I guess not all Sensations are plagued with this issue. I can also tell you that 2 of my friends have had the phone since July and they don't have dust under their screens. In fact, I would be willing to bet that the vast majority of people who own this phone don't have the dust issue, and therefore don't post about it. So for arguments sake, let's chalk this up to only some people are affected by the dust issue (much like the vertical line issue on the sgs 2 that you mentioned). You also claim that you have to look under certain light to see the dust under the screen of the HTC (much like the vertical line issue on the sgs 2 that you mentioned).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



+1
well said
he is a hypocrite
saying sensation is flawed cos of the dust issue which is not on all phones but on his dearest SGS2 t-mob version which he prefers the lines issue is ok.


----------



## timeinseconds (Nov 8, 2011)

I loved the Sensation's design - how the battery cover was a part of the phone's cover. Also the lack of updates Samsung provided for their previous devices was a turn off for me - I do think the Galaxy S II is very pretty and deserves the acclaim it has and actually might have swung with it if it was available at the time I purchased the Sensation.

Overall though, I am not bummed with my purchase and I have a good phone to last me AT LEAST 2 years.


----------



## yousuf18691 (Nov 9, 2011)

Sensation....
because its features are way better than sII and SII is a copy of iphone... menu + structure!!!


----------



## RussianBear (Nov 9, 2011)

thegregulator said:


> This is by far my favourite of your many posts in this thread. You downplay that only some of the SGS 2 phones from T-Mobile suffer from the vertical line bug, defect, or whatever it is, and because it only affects "some" of them it's not really an issue. Furthermore, you say you reeeeeeeaaaallllyyy have to look for it in a particular light, lack thereof, to notice the lines.
> 
> Enter your main argument as to why the Sensation is inferior. You claim all Sensations suffer from the dust under the screen issue. I can tell you I don't have that issue, and I've looked for it in almost every possible light, so I guess not all Sensations are plagued with this issue. I can also tell you that 2 of my friends have had the phone since July and they don't have dust under their screens. In fact, I would be willing to bet that the vast majority of people who own this phone don't have the dust issue, and therefore don't post about it. So for arguments sake, let's chalk this up to only some people are affected by the dust issue (much like the vertical line issue on the sgs 2 that you mentioned). You also claim that you have to look under certain light to see the dust under the screen of the HTC (much like the vertical line issue on the sgs 2 that you mentioned).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



this. 

10char


----------



## Coldfusown (Nov 9, 2011)

Despite the dust under the screen (thousands for me, known issue that is covered but I won't lose my phone for two weeks) and a possible hardware issue with the power button (some say it's ROM related but I've flashed too many to assure it's not) I'd say the Sensation. It feels so nice in the hand and the screen is amazing. I dunno if they released a revised version without these flaws, if so I'd buy it again  My thoughts on the matter.


----------



## g1user101 (Nov 11, 2011)

I have a sensation for trade. Any tmobile usa users wanna trade? Pm me. Thanks

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using xda premium


----------



## guntcent (Nov 11, 2011)

I have a sensation like new 10/10 with box and everything. would like to trade for a galaxy 2 thanks pm me


----------



## DominikReber (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi all

I'm looking to get a new phone, and it might be a Galaxy S2 or a HTC Sensation. 
What were your reasons to go for the Sensation instead of the Galaxy S2?

Thanks

Dominik


----------



## SleemLDJ (Nov 11, 2011)

coz its simply awesome!


----------



## sp5it (Nov 11, 2011)

DominikReber said:


> Hi all
> What were your reasons to go for the Sensation instead of the Galaxy S2?

Click to collapse



I like sense. Simple 
I don't like to feel cheap plastic in my hand. 
Mike


----------



## mattbutsko (Nov 11, 2011)

I like HTC, I know a lot of people ***** that their phones look similar to one another, but HTC fans love their style - so why fix what ain't broken?

Really though, the SGSII is far more expensive unlocked but only marginally better. Also, I don't want a phone that tries to resemble an iPhone, I don't want the iPhone, why would I want a phone that resembles it? I know you can change launchers/roms but the fact remains, Samsung built it to resemble an iPhone, you can't change that.


----------



## jjdoctor (Nov 11, 2011)

I was in this dilemma of choosing between SGS2 and Sensation for very long...

I read thousand reviews in FAVOUR of SGS2 and another thousand AGAINST Sensation... My heart was always more attracted to Sensation and i did what my heart told me to buy... I bought Sensation and not even one day i felt that i made a wrong decision...

I love my Sensation and i am enjoying it as much as i expected...


----------



## musmos (Nov 12, 2011)

jjdoctor said:


> I was in this dilemma of choosing between SGS2 and Sensation for very long...
> 
> I read thousand reviews in FAVOUR of SGS2 and another thousand AGAINST Sensation... My heart was always more attracted to Sensation and i did what my heart told me to buy... I bought Sensation and not even one day i felt that i made a wrong decision...
> 
> I love my Sensation and i am enjoying it as much as i expected...

Click to collapse



+1
Same story for me 


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 12, 2011)

The screen RESOLUTION is horrendous on the SGSII. Seriously? 800x480 on a 4.5 screen. (I'm on T-mobile, AT&T's craptastic 4.3 screen isn't an option) Give me the, qHD resolution, of the Sensation (and soon...a shiny new Amaze  ) any day over those huge ugly icons.

Pipsqueak approved this message


----------



## Nekromantik (Nov 12, 2011)

glad that sgs2 troll has stopped posting 

I am currently on Desire waiting for my Senny XE but I played on my mates sgs2 for 2 days and while its fast and camera is slightly better I just cant get over the res for the big screen and the plastic feel. Sure the screen is well protected but it feels cheap just like every other Samsung device.

Pros for the SGS2 is speed and onboard memory as you can extend further 32GB also but thats about it.


----------



## fizmhd (Nov 12, 2011)

*Sensation Rocks...*

I Was having desire Hd ...

The best thing that i like in Htc phones is Sense ...

I really wanted to upgrade my Phone to dual core ... so when the sensation Came out .. I couldnt resist ....

and Samsung's body is purely plastic ... 
dont feel like a value for money ...

and when i went through the reviews ...there were lots of perfomance issues ...

and the most important thing there is no video call support ...


----------



## StuartTheFish (Nov 13, 2011)

I had the same decision to make when upgrading last month. I went into a phone shop to have a play with them both, and as soon as I looked at them side by side, the SGS2 screen looked awful in comparison. Wasn't a nice crisp picture like the sensation had, and it also didn't seem to have as good a contrast ratio, making the screen look dull even at full brightness. Would probably have been impossible to see in bright daylight, whereas the sensation is clearly visible still.

I then downloaded the multitouch visualiser app from the market on them both, and compared how well the screen recognised my input. The SGS2 was shockingly laggy. The sensation was perfect.

Also, after reading about how sluggish the original SGS was out of the box, I had thoughts that the SGS2 would be plagued with the same crap making it less responsive. Sure it could be fixed with a change of rom or whatever, but that's not something I was intending to do at the time.

Even just holding them both, the sensation felt loads better. So that's that, sensation wins.


----------



## cargobr151 (Nov 13, 2011)

"_Why have you chosen the Sensation over Galaxy S II?_"

I have tested SGS2, but Touchwiz is not my thing.
It looks ugly, my opinion.

But the SGS2 as Smartphone is very, very good.

Now i have the HTC Sensation...it's good... not exciting...


----------



## naimmkassim (Nov 13, 2011)

cargobr151 said:


> "_Why have you chosen the Sensation over Galaxy S II?_"
> 
> I have tested SGS2, but Touchwiz is not my thing.
> It looks ugly, my opinion.
> ...

Click to collapse



Looks like we have the same opinion..+1 for that!!

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA App


----------



## big_smurf (Nov 13, 2011)

To mirror alot of what has been said previously, I prefer the sense ui over the touchwiz.


----------



## SykesAT (Nov 13, 2011)

mrg02d said:


> GSII wasnt available in the USA, and I was ready to upgrade from my stupid MT3G (without the 3.5mm jack!)
> 
> Pretty simple.

Click to collapse



This. 

Not that I regret getting the sensation but I would have preferred the international gs2, not sure I like the t-mo version which is IMO big.


----------



## ash1684 (Nov 14, 2011)

I decidedo to buy the sensation for 3 factors: first one is better build quality, SGS2 seams to be of cheap build in your hands; second is the best quality of the display (i think Sensation have better colours and resolution); last one is the Sense UI.


----------



## keicaM80 (Nov 14, 2011)

International SGS2 has far more better display (the colors are so natural!), better camera, more ram, more storage for files, SGS2 is lighter and thinner, is faster and smoother, has better battery, better call quality, better CPU, better GPU... but i bought Sensation because its HTC! I don't like that my phone would be named SAMSUNG...


----------



## Mrplennium (Nov 14, 2011)

I chose the sensation because it came out first. I am thinking of jumping ship though. The power button issue is starting to plague me more and more each day. Plus my volume rocker fell out. Had to call HTC to send me a new back cover. This shows poor build quality. I don't mind the squeaking of the cover, but sometimes I do notice it. I do prefer sense and I do like the qHD quality of the display. Never had a problem with dust or death grip. I am waiting for samsung to address the pattern draw lockscreen disappearing issue plaguing the SGS2, as I carry a lot of sensitive material on my phone.


----------



## foongwk (Nov 14, 2011)

naimmkassim said:


> Looks like we have the same opinion..+1 for that!!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Hi, me too with my past experience with BB9700 and changing over to Sensation it was new to me but comparing why i make the choice for Sensation....

I've came across multiple feedbacks from friends using HD2 since when it was launch its really best seller and from there i started learning and after all S II definately will not be my preference.

i've done flashing roms many times since purchase the phone about a month and addicted to ARHD, special thanks to Mike

PYRAMID PVT SHIP S-OFF RL

Device: Sensation z710e
ROM: Android Revolution HD™ 4.1.6
Kernel: bricked v1.5
CPU: 1.56GHz Dual Core (OnDemand)
H-BOOT 1.17.0008
RADIO: 10.58.9035.00U_10.15.9035.02_2
Recovery: 4EXT v2.2.7 RC5


----------



## Galaxa12 (Nov 15, 2011)

The sensation feels like a real phone and not a toy.. Everything that "I" have encountered has been really smooth and  modding it has been suprisingly easy..I just started modding it and can't seem to stop..


----------



## naimmkassim (Nov 15, 2011)

The only i regret about senny is difficulty to get case for it. I had asked many shop here in Malaysia, mostly only sell Sammy case. Looks like, majority users in Malaysia like Sammy such as SGS2 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA App


----------



## Galaxa12 (Nov 15, 2011)

naimmkassim said:


> The only i regret about senny is difficulty to get case for it. I had asked many shop here in Malaysia, mostly only sell Sammy case. Looks like, majority users in Malaysia like Sammy such as SGS2
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Is it not possible to get a commute case by otterbox? I love mine. Worth a look if you haven't done so already.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA App


----------



## DominikReber (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi all

I'm looking to get a new phone, and it might be a Galaxy S2 or a HTC Sensation. 
What were your reasons to go for the Sensation instead of the Galaxy S2?

Thanks

Dominik


----------



## naimmkassim (Nov 15, 2011)

Galaxa12 said:


> Is it not possible to get a commute case by otterbox? I love mine. Worth a look if you haven't done so already.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA App

Click to collapse



Believe me..i already try to find hard case such as otterbox and casemate here. After 1 month searching, lastly i found casemate tough case ..
Maybe it will be more better if i just order it through amazon etc..lol
But for tpu case, its is very easy selling here. Can found at any shop 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA App


----------



## Galaxa12 (Nov 15, 2011)

naimmkassim said:


> Believe me..i already try to find hard case such as otterbox and casemate here. After 1 month searching, lastly i found casemate tough case ..
> Maybe it will be more better if i just order it through amazon etc..lol
> But for tpu case, its is very easy selling here. Can found at any shop
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA App

Click to collapse




Something is better than nothing. Glad you found something. Best of luck!
Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA App


----------



## nikatnight (Nov 16, 2011)

*agreed.*



gs111 said:


> I found the two phones comparable in almost every way, but I liked the way the Sensation felt in my hand.   The GSII is very thin, but also very squared...  the Sensation feels like a worn bar of soap and just fits me nicely.

Click to collapse




this is exactly how i felt.


----------



## immunityx (Nov 16, 2011)

Jumping to the galaxy s2 today bye bye 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## naimmkassim (Nov 16, 2011)

immunityx said:


> Jumping to the galaxy s2 today bye bye
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Best of luck to u!!!!!!!

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA App


----------



## zeroprobe (Nov 16, 2011)

immunityx said:


> Jumping to the galaxy s2 today bye bye
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



I don't know how you can go back to 800x480


----------



## tonnytech (Nov 16, 2011)

god ive had a few phone past couple of months but honestly galaxy and sensation are both as bad as each other.

People talk about build quality galaxy plastic etc but seriously its not that bad the yellow tinting of screen is annoying and the pink spot camera but speed wise it trounces all over sensation.

On another note im now on my third sensation xe first 2 went back manufacturing defects , third dust under screen sending back later today , hopefully i can cancel contract and just use my desire.

Opinion both these super phones are week and are let down by poor manufacturing.


----------



## ste1164 (Nov 16, 2011)

zeroprobe said:


> I don't know how you can go back to 800x480

Click to collapse



Its not that bad. I can go from the iPhones screen to a 800x480 screen and I'm fine


----------



## bassjas12 (Nov 16, 2011)

Love my sensation. Got it before the SII came out, but messed with it in the store the other day. I like them, but hate how all the new samsug phones look like iPhone clones. Have had no trouble with my sensation. Runs like a champ. Have not had the dust prob yet, but since there is a fix for it, I am not worried if I do. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G with Android Revolution HD 3.6.7


----------



## Langz (Nov 16, 2011)

I bought the Sensation because I liked the design more.

Samsung devices are far more shiny and plastic like, however the build quality of the Sensation isn't that good compared for what it looks like.


----------



## Fus3D (Nov 16, 2011)

The GS2 is better than the sensation in every way. I had the evo 3d and played with sensation and those phones are a joke compared to this GS2 (Epic 4G Touch). The battery life its the same on all of them, crappy. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## Rawahi (Nov 17, 2011)

Sensation XE + ARHD ROMs+ Bricked Kernel 1.5beta 1 with Camfix 1.4 = in my opinion...MasterPiece in full HD video and smooth gaming at last!! 

thanks to brick for revealing Sensation 3D and 2D gaming power and stability.

well for easy users i really prefer for them Galaxy S II without a single complain.


----------



## lylesantos (Nov 17, 2011)

I chose the Sensation XE because I like HTC's build quality and design over Samsung's. 

While the GSII's screen and performance are amazing, I just can't take the plastic construction of the GSII. It feels cheap. 

I also prefer Sense 3.0 over touchwiz.

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Forum Runner


----------



## cryin (Nov 17, 2011)

*a little more weight*

I wanted to have a metal frame because of the heavier weight. So the Sensation is absolutely the right choice for me, not as light as the SGS2. … and the ARHD roms feel really smooth, but I couldn't compare this with a SGS2 until now.


----------



## loopism (Nov 18, 2011)

*I'm lucky!*

I'm lucky in that I have both - using stock ROMs with root.

Now they are both pretty smooth in operation, sure the SGS2 benchmarks faster, and has a better built-in browser, but in real-world use they are pretty similar.

Sense 3.0 vs. TouchWiz 4 - This is something that (I thought) was going to be an issue for me, but in reality TWiz is faster to get around and I can fit more on a screen than Sense.  Sense widgets are probably more useful (esp. Mail app widget).

The screen on the SGS2 is simply gorgeous, and I think kicks butt over ANY LCD screen in normal use. Where it falls down though is when watching a movie with lots of dark, low-contrast scenes (the frost giant scenes in Thor are a good example)

I get similar battery life out of them both - the sensation has push email enabled, but I listen to music, read ebooks and watch movies on the SGS2 during my 2 hours travel per day.

I too thought (coming from an HTC Desire) that the SGS2 was a little "plasticky", but after owning it for a week that thought went away. It is a solidly built phone and I actually prefer it over the heft of the Sensation.

So which one would I buy?  Probably the SGS2, but not for any strong reason, it just suits me better.


----------



## StuartTheFish (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm surprised at all these posts praising the screen on the sgs2, when I played with one in the shop, the screen was terrible! A friend of mine has one too, and again it still looks dark and dingy compared to my screen. The touchscreen was really laggy too.

Sent from my HTC sensation using Tapatalk


----------



## hyphydragon (Nov 18, 2011)

i got a sensation becasue gs2 wasnt available and im glad i did now.
my good friend has a gs2 and i here is the scenario we always run into.

me: "hey check out this app it can do this!"
friend installs, opens, it force closes, read comments in market
all comments are 1 star and crying about how it doesnt work with sg2

this is like 50% of the time with any new app go look in the market to see

go try the really cool justin.tv mobile stream broadcasting app GS2 owners. oh you cant it doenst work on ONLY your phone's


----------



## realphoenikx (Nov 18, 2011)

I will always choose HTC over Samsung because I have enough experience with Samsung support. And its not good...


----------



## Pvt WhoOkid (Nov 18, 2011)

Both phones are good and i have both but i find myself using my sensation more because it's more snappy with cm7.


----------



## Fus3D (Nov 19, 2011)

Pvt WhoOkid said:


> Both phones are good and i have both but i find myself using my sensation more because it's more snappy with cm7.

Click to collapse



LOL HIT THIS WITH YOUR Sensation...


Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## DominikReber (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi all

I'm looking to get a new phone, and it might be a Galaxy S2 or a HTC Sensation. 
What were your reasons to go for the Sensation instead of the Galaxy S2?

Thanks

Dominik


----------



## Fus3D (Nov 19, 2011)

hyphydragon said:


> i got a sensation becasue gs2 wasnt available and im glad i did now.
> my good friend has a gs2 and i here is the scenario we always run into.
> 
> me: "hey check out this app it can do this!"
> ...

Click to collapse



I haven't found a single app that does not work on my phone. Remember there are different versions of the gs2. I have the epic 4g touch. Its amazing... 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 19, 2011)

Fus3D said:


> LOL HIT THIS WITH YOUR Sensation...
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Quadrant? Seriously? Ok, SGS 2 is faster and other benchmarks prove that, but Quadrant seriously sucks. See below:







¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## chrisnk204 (Nov 19, 2011)

Y is this thread still active? Lol 
Display***SGS2 (Yes sensation is brighter,that dosent mean BETTER)
Build Quality***Sensation (unless u want your 700 phone to feel like its made for a child)
Touchwiz (Hate it)***SGS2
Htc Sense (Hate it)***Sensation

THOSE TWO TOP FACTORS ARE ALL THAT MATTERS 
Somebody is really flaunting benchmarks? I can OC to 1.9 ghz and do that too DOSENT MEAN ANYTHING
Sensation is a much sexier device!
SGS2 is block shaped and ugly
Sensation feels WAAAAAAAAAAY better in hand and pocket
Your going to root whichever one anyway so it all depends on developers about snappiness and performance and if ur not rooting...DIE!


----------



## punpun214 (Nov 19, 2011)

Hahahhahaha is all I have to say 



idavid_ said:


> Quadrant? Seriously? Ok, SGS 2 is faster and other benchmarks prove that, but Quadrant seriously sucks. See below:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA App


----------



## gavin-phelan (Nov 19, 2011)

I have both  

Sent from my Sensation using XDA Premium App


----------



## toddboxer (Nov 19, 2011)

Simply a better design.  Given it's an android handset it's almost all about look and feel. I've rooted and customised mine anyway so it's completely the way I like on what I feel is the sleekest handset out there.


----------



## Nekromantik (Nov 19, 2011)

Samsung just wanted as iPhone look a like but made it plastic.
No matter how well built and strong it is, there is no getting past that fact that it feels cheap.


----------



## naeco (Nov 19, 2011)

I was thinking between Sensation XE and Galaxy S II. After reading this, Sensation XE it is. I hate plastic and its cheesy design as well.


----------



## Fus3D (Nov 21, 2011)

naeco said:


> I was thinking between Sensation XE and Galaxy S II. After reading this, Sensation XE it is. I hate plastic and its cheesy design as well.

Click to collapse



Your sensation won't be faster than the gs2, period. No one can dispute this. The phone runs everything much smoother, not just benchmarks (and doesn't have to be oc'd). The phone scrolls faster, apps loads faster, screen is way better in general and in direct sunlight, games run and look better. I've compared both phones and I love the build quality of my Epic 4G Touch (best looking one if you compare them all, gs2's) as much as I like the sensations.... The cameras on the GS2 also destroys the htc. GS2 also comes with 16gb INTERNAL storage plus sdcard support, and I can literally school you on every advantage the gS2 incorporates... I comprehend the need to rep your HTC loyalty, (like I used to do until the Evo 3D/sensation ruined my love for HTC) but when it boils down to being honest and unbiased, one must compare these phones fairly... If you like build quality buy the htc (build quality is relative to taste because my Epic is extremely tough, sleek, light, and sexy..) but if you want the fastest android phone available get the GS2. 

By the way I owned an Evo 3D and was completely disappointed. I even rooted it, and it was better than the evo in everyway EXCEPT design....but I promise you that I trash talked this gs2 like crazy back then, UNTIL I PLAYED with this monster.... From the second I played with it I was completely blown away... bought the E4GT, and sent my brother my 3d for free.

I promise you that if you tested both phones side by side you would pick the gs2 after using it. Go use one, the Epic Touch is my suggestion. 


Sent from my ridiculously fast Epic 4G Touch on XDA premium.


----------



## redlyfs (Nov 21, 2011)

The build. Period. 
Solid, hardy build compared to cheap plastic. I held both. I do concede that S2 outperforms HTC in some ways


----------



## tinker2000 (Nov 22, 2011)

If i drop the samsung it will break into a million pieces. if i drop the sensation i order a new case from ebay. Sensation is superb and the ansroid basic inerface is crap and ugly. Sense is lovely to look at and complements the feel of the phone. 

I have several friends with GS2 phones, 1 has just swapped for an iphone and the other is suffering samsungness (Works ok then glitches. Everything samsung makes is plasticky and doesnt last)


----------



## Pvt WhoOkid (Nov 22, 2011)

Fus3D said:


> LOL HIT THIS WITH YOUR Sensation...
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



What part of I have both don't you understand? I switch from one to the other from time to time but i prefer my sensation over my sg2 phone.  Everyone is entitled to their opinion so you like to sit on Samsung's lap big whoop! It's just a phone bro go be a troll/ cheer leader else where lol..


----------



## Tidbits (Nov 22, 2011)

Pvt WhoOkid said:


> What part of I have both don't you understand? I switch from one to the other from time to time but i prefer my sensation over my sg2 phone.  Everyone is entitled to their opinion so you like to sit on Samsung's lap big whoop! It's just a phone bro go be a troll/ cheer leader else where lol..

Click to collapse



It's called the justification complex. They like to flex their epeens just to feel good about what they purchased.  There's a lot of Android and Apple fanboys that do it and that's why the argument is getting so old and tiresome. Just use what you want to use and forget what other people think...  It's just a phone something "better" will always come out. 

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pvt WhoOkid (Nov 22, 2011)

Tidbits said:


> It's called the justification complex. They like to flex their epeens just to feel good about what they purchased.  There's a lot of Android and Apple fanboys that do it and that's why the argument is getting so old and tiresome. Just use what you want to use and forget what other people think...  It's just a phone something "better" will always come out.
> 
> Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



^^ I agree, just like all electronics something better always comes out! Blah, you never win haha.


----------



## Fus3D (Nov 23, 2011)

I've dropped my gs2 plenty times and its "cheap build quality" holds up pretty good. rarely a scratch even after some falls. Plus if the phone chips its still the same color, not like htc painted crap

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## akamustang (Nov 23, 2011)

Main reason was for Sense but prefer the build quality as well
Also Samsung is annoying me for a while with ripped off Apple designs, much prefer it when they go their own style

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## kurodoll (Nov 23, 2011)

Main reason is for the Build Quality and Service Quality

Couldn't care less about Sense or Touchwiz since I use CM7 or MIUI

but if I had to choose I'd get Sense with another launcher


----------



## japonesque (Nov 23, 2011)

I hate Samsung now... The Galaxy S had failed on me... and i not going to buy samsung phone anymore.. The UI copy like iphone. and LG looks just like samsung UI... 

HTC best cos of Sense... Loving it.... my last sense phone was HD2.. Now i own the sensation XE... HTC FTW


----------



## hyphydragon (Nov 23, 2011)

Fus3D said:


> LOL HIT THIS WITH YOUR Sensation...
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse




low res phones score higher on benchmarks
quadrant = who cares


----------



## Catnap (Nov 23, 2011)

Fus3D said:


> I promise you that if you tested both phones side by side you would pick the gs2 after using it. Go use one, the Epic Touch is my suggestion.

Click to collapse



Sorry, already done that with the dev SGS2 at work and I hated it. It's called an opinion and you seem to have forgotten that people are entitled to their own.

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## DominikReber (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi all

I'm looking to get a new phone, and it might be a Galaxy S2 or a HTC Sensation. 
What were your reasons to go for the Sensation instead of the Galaxy S2?

Thanks

Dominik


----------



## Nekromantik (Nov 23, 2011)

if you discard speed, then build quality is what matters.
Plus its a iPhone look a like which is never a good thing.



My XE arrives tomorrow, but Im not so sure I got a good deal for the upgrade.
Im paying £31 a month for 18 months for 750mb net, unlimited wifi hotspots, 400 mins and unlimited txts. The XE cost £90.

Anyone think thats a bad deal?


----------



## broncogr (Nov 23, 2011)

Moving to General - General as this has nothing to do with the sensation anymore...


----------



## thygreyt (Nov 23, 2011)

i chose because of HTC, htc sense...


----------



## loopism (Nov 23, 2011)

Should just lock the thread - it's become a pissing contest now.


----------



## naimmkassim (Nov 23, 2011)

loopism said:


> Should just lock the thread - it's become a pissing contest now.

Click to collapse



Lol..this thread make me laugh everyday!!

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA App


----------



## kooskoos1814 (Dec 6, 2011)

Pretty simple : the shop where I bought mine didn't have S2 at the moment and I didn't want to order it ;-)


----------



## naimmkassim (Dec 7, 2011)

Few weeks ago i had some cash. Was thinking to buy sgs2. But instead i upgrade my senny to senny xe..lol..dumb!!

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## Fus3D (Dec 12, 2011)

naimmkassim said:


> Few weeks ago i had some cash. Was thinking to buy sgs2. But instead i upgrade my senny to senny xe..lol..dumb!!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



You did it for the beats audio? Lol

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## KrisHilbun (Dec 12, 2011)

Having both phones i can say i like them both alot. Sgs2 is more comfortable. I like keyboard with screen size. Internet speeds much quicker 12meg+ and on sensation barely 6..  screen on sensation is amazing looking compared,miss that then sometimes i switch. i never liked much of sense though. Used cm7 or adw.. Sensation way more durable.

edit; Sensation has led notifications.... sgs2 .. does not 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## naimmkassim (Dec 13, 2011)

Fus3D said:


> You did it for the beats audio? Lol
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Nope..simply because i have a lot of money & i dont know what to do with it..
\o/

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## KrisHilbun (Dec 13, 2011)

naimmkassim said:


> Nope..simply because i have a lot of money & i dont know what to do with it..
> \o/
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Donate more to charity 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------

